# Microsofts Übernahme von Activision: War die EU nicht neutral?



## akalukas (13. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsofts Übernahme von Activision: War die EU nicht neutral?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Microsofts Übernahme von Activision: War die EU nicht neutral?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## hunterseyes (13. November 2022)

Sorgen machen generell riesige Konzerne, die weit mächtiger sind als Regierungen, wenn die Regierung an sich zu schwach und korrupt ist.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. November 2022)

Scheiß doch auf CoD. Weiß nicht warum man da so ein Theater um dieses eine Spiel macht.
Wenn man so einen Deal verhindern kann dann sollte man das tun. Punkt.
Solchen Megakonzernen wie MS muss man auch mal Grenzen zeigen.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (13. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Scheiß doch auf CoD. Weiß nicht warum man da so ein Theater um dieses eine Spiel macht.
> Wenn man so einen Deal verhindern kann dann sollte man das tun. Punkt.
> Solchen Megakonzernen wie MS muss man auch mal Grenzen zeigen.


Dann beschäftige dich mal ein bisschen mit der MAterie, nur weil du Cod nicht magst, ist es dennoch unter den Top Ten der Unterhaltungsmedien und setzt Unsummen um. Das größte Problem hierbei besteht, wenn MS nun Cod exclusiv macht und in den Gp packt, werden sehr viele PS Spieler wegen COD zur Xbox wechslen.  Und genau das will somit verhindert werden. Da gehts nämlich dann um richtig viel Geld. 
Überleg mal, Warzone zb nicht mehr auf der PS..... alleine was sony da Kohle verliert. 

Wie gesagt unabhängig davon ob mans mag, es ist die ultimative cashcow.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. November 2022)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Dann beschäftige dich mal ein bisschen mit der MAterie, nur weil du Cod nicht magst, ist es dennoch unter den Top Ten der Unterhaltungsmedien und setzt Unsummen um. Das größte Problem hierbei besteht, wenn MS nun Cod exclusiv macht und in den Gp packt, werden sehr viele PS Spieler wegen COD zur Xbox wechslen.  Und genau das will somit verhindert werden. Da gehts nämlich dann um richtig viel Geld.
> Überleg mal, Warzone zb nicht mehr auf der PS..... alleine was sony da Kohle verliert.
> 
> Wie gesagt unabhängig davon ob mans mag, es ist die ultimative cashcow.


Schon klar dass Sony dann viel verlieren könnte. Aber tut denen vielleicht auch mal gut um endlich mal wieder von ihrem hohen Ross runterzukommen.
Aber darum gehts mir nicht. Ich meine dass man die Entscheidung ob man diesen Deal durchgehen lässt nicht nur an einem Spiel festmachen sollte. Ja, DoD ist eine große Marke. Aber MS will nicht nur CoD sondern einen der größten Publisher der Branche. Wenn das durchgeht dann wird das nicht der letzte große Deal gewesen sein. Bei den nächsten Deals kann MS dann ja immer wieder sagen dass es ja nicht so groß wie bei Activision Blizzard ist. Dieses Aufkaufen muss auch mal eine Ende haben.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

Wahnsinn was dieser Deal für Wellen wirft. Völlig beispiellos.
Bin schon auf die Netflix Serie, "der Jahrhundertdeal" oder wie immer sie dann heißen wird gespannt. Was ein Wirtschaftskrimi.


----------



## ElvisMozart (13. November 2022)

Naja, beispiellos jetzt eher nicht. Der ARM-Übernahmeversuch durch Nvidia ist jetzt auch nicht so lange her 

Da kam der Deal übrigens nicht zustande, weil eben Behörden etwas dagegen hatten.


----------



## Phone (13. November 2022)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Dann beschäftige dich mal ein bisschen mit der MAterie, nur weil du Cod nicht magst, ist es dennoch unter den Top Ten der Unterhaltungsmedien und setzt Unsummen um. Das größte Problem hierbei besteht, wenn MS nun Cod exclusiv macht und in den Gp packt, werden sehr viele PS Spieler wegen COD zur Xbox wechslen.  Und genau das will somit verhindert werden. Da gehts nämlich dann um richtig viel Geld.
> Überleg mal, Warzone zb nicht mehr auf der PS..... alleine was sony da Kohle verliert.
> 
> Wie gesagt unabhängig davon ob mans mag, es ist die ultimative cashcow.


Du überschätzt glaube ich wie viele wirklich ein System wechseln würden. Ein paar tausend  vielleicht, sollen sie es exklusiv machen und Milliarden verlieren, MS hat nen Händchen für dumme Entscheidungen.
Jedem scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein worum es bei den Organisationen geht die das prüfen. Da geht es unteranderem um Umsätze im eigenen Land.
Wenn auf einmal wie beim letzten oder aktuellen CoD 60 % der PS Umsätze (die natürlich versteuert werden etc.) wegfallen...ist das Geld was dem Staat fehlt.
Bei der Basis der Xbox Konsolen, die auch nicht gut anwächst ist das ne schlechte Prognose für zukünftige Spiele.
A/B ist zur Zeit am Boden, MS ist tief gefallen und entlassen massig Leute und  sagen sie haben in 20 Jahren nichts von Relevanz geschaffen...Warum also an eine Bande verkaufen die von sich selbst behaupten sie sind zu dumm für das Geschäft...Damit sie weitere Marken einstampfen oder ruinieren? HAVE FUN 

MS hat richtig hart auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt in den letzten 4 Wochen und sich als Opfer dargestellt...Da kannst du mir ja mal das hohe Ross von Sony erklären?
Es ist so als ob man allen Autos nun verbietet den Sicherheitsgurt zu verbauen und Volvo hat nun doch nen Patent drauf und eine Marke  ist dagegen...
Ihr müsst alle mal in eure Birne bekommen das nahezu alle Marken die bei Sony exklusiv sind und erfolgreich von Sony selber dort hingebracht wurden und nicht nach Mega Erfolg aufgekauft um sich wieder ein Standbein aufzubauen.
Spiderman hätte auf Xbox sein können aber MS  ist selber Schuld.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Naja, beispiellos jetzt eher nicht. Der ARM-Übernahmeversuch durch Nvidia ist jetzt auch nicht so lange her
> 
> Da kam der Deal übrigens nicht zustande, weil eben Behörden etwas dagegen hatten.


In der Gamingindustrie absolut beispiellos.
Bei der ARM Übernahme war es zudem so, dass im Grunde jeder Marktteilnehmer gegen den Deal war.
Hier ist es genau andersrum. Wie der take2 ceo schon sagte. Niemand hat was gegen diesen Deal - bis auf einen. Damit meinte er natürlich Sony.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Du überschätzt glaube ich wie viele wirklich ein System wechseln würden. Ein paar tausend  vielleicht, sollen sie es exklusiv machen und Milliarden verlieren, MS hat nen Händchen für dumme Entscheidungen.
> Jedem scheint nicht ganz klar zu sein worum es bei den Organisationen geht die das prüfen. Da geht es unteranderem um Umsätze im eigenen Land.
> Wenn auf einmal wie beim letzten oder aktuellen CoD 60 % der PS Umsätze (die natürlich versteuert werden etc.) wegfallen...ist das Geld was dem Staat fehlt.
> Bei der Basis der Xbox Konsolen, die auch nicht gut anwächst ist das ne schlechte Prognose für zukünftige Spiele.
> ...


Krass wieviel hate, Unwahrheit und Fanboytum wieder in deinem Kommentar steckt.

Fakt ist
- ActivisionBlizzard ist alles andere als am Boden. Sie sind nach wie vor der weltgrößte publisher, die Nr 1. Diablo Immortal, Overwatch 2 und CoD MWII sind alle drei (wie zu erwarten) wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen. Diablo Immortal hat die 100 Mio User Marke geknackt. Overwatch 2 nach wenigen Wochen 35 Mio User und CoD MWII den erfolgreichsten Start der Seriengeschichte hingelegt und über 1 Mrd Dollar Umsatz geniert, nach wenigen Tagen. Also den GTA 5 Rekord eingestellt.

- Xbox Konsolen verkaufen sich hervorragend. Der Abstand auf die PS5 ist offenbar gering, kein Vergleich zur last Gen, aber MS hat nunmal mehrere Plattformen als Sony und setzt daher auch auf Windows beim Gaming. Xbox und Playstation haben beide über 100 Mio monthly active users.

- und wenn jemand auf die Tränendrüse drückt, dann jawohl Sony und sein Jim Cryan. Die tun so, als wenn die playstation schlagartig den Bach runter gehen würde, wenn der Deal durch geht. Klar Minecraft, CoD und Fifa, sind die drei beliebtesten und erfolgreichsten Titel auf der Playstation. Wenn zwei Marken davon dem Hauptkonkurrenten gehören, ist das sicher ein wunder Punkt. Aber das die playstation dann direkt doomed wäre, im Ernst? Ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen hätte man ihnen schon zugetraut, auch wenn sich daß Marktgefüge nicht gerade in deren Interesse entwickelt. Sie tun ja gerade so, als würden sie ihre wettbewerbsfähigkeit vollends verlieren. Lächerlicher Verein. Das werden sicherlich auch die Behörden letztlich durchschauen, auch wenn sie sich mit dem Markt offenbar aktuell nur wenig auszukennen scheinen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. November 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> MS hat richtig hart auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt in den letzten 4 Wochen und sich als Opfer dargestellt...Da kannst du mir ja mal das hohe Ross von Sony erklären?


Was MS seit Wochen abzieht ist ja nun mehr als offensichtlich. SIch selbst möglichst klein und unbedeutend darstellen und gleichzeitig Sony als den großen Branchenführer hinstellen mit dem man konkurrieren möchte. Beides ist doch absoluter schwachsinn.
Warum MS das macht ist klar. Die wollen halt den Deal durchkriegen. Sony dagegen glaubt wohl wirklich dass sie die geilsten sind. Obwohl MS schon längst mindestens auf Augenhöhe ist.
Aber z.b. einen 250€ Controller anzubieten ist für mich pure arroganz.


Phone schrieb:


> Ihr müsst alle mal in eure Birne bekommen das nahezu alle Marken die bei Sony exklusiv sind und erfolgreich von Sony selber dort hingebracht wurden und nicht nach Mega Erfolg aufgekauft um sich wieder ein Standbein aufzubauen.


Schön für Sony. Und auf diesen 2-3 Marken ruhen sie sich jetzt aus. So wie es MS vor Jahren mit Forza, Halo und Gears gemacht hat und zurecht dafür kritisiert wurde.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was MS seit Wochen abzieht ist ja nun mehr als offensichtlich. SIch selbst möglichst klein und unbedeutend darstellen und gleichzeitig Sony als den großen Branchenführer hinstellen mit dem man konkurrieren möchte. Beides ist doch absoluter schwachsinn.
> Warum MS das macht ist klar. Die wollen halt den Deal durchkriegen. Sony dagegen glaubt wohl wirklich dass sie die geilsten sind. Obwohl MS schon längst midestens auf Augenhöhe ist.
> Aber z.b. einen 250€ Controller anzubieten ist für mich pure arroganz.
> 
> Schön für Sony. Und auf diesen 2-3 Marken ruhen sie sich jetzt aus. So wie es MS vor Jahren mit Forza, Halo und Gears gemacht hat und zurecht dafür kritisiert wurde.


Sony stellt sich umgekehrt aktuell total unter den Scheffel. So als wenn sie ohne CoD garnichts gebacken bekommen würden. Ein "Must-Have" game. "niemand sonst" könne so ein Spiel entwickeln. Das Kann nur ActivisionBlizzard und was da alles geschwafelt wurde.

Der einzige Punkt wo man zustimmen kann, ist dass ActivisionBlizzard mit seinen über 10.000 Entwicklern mehr Game Designer hat, als die pPlaystation und Xbox Game Studios zusammen. Aber auch das sollte kein Grund sein, diesen Deal nicht zu gestatten. Letztlich ist es auch im Sinne der Mitarbeiter, daß dieser Deal durch geht und im Sinne der Spieler, damit Blizzard, der wohl legendärste Entwickler ever, sich endlich von Activision und deren Machenschaften lösen kann. Alleine dafür schon ist dieser Deal Gold wert. Microsoft gilt immerhin als einer der besten Arbeitgeber weltweit. Das wird sich positiv auf die Mitarbeiter auswirken, wie auch das Forbes Magazin bereits berichtet hatte.

Oder auch der Artikel heute hier bei buffed Haut in diese Kerbe. Man beachte die Einschätzung des Autors am Schluß dazu:








						Xbox-Chef schwärmt von Starcraft- und Warcraft-Nachfolgern! Wir sagen: "Do it, Phil!
					

Xbox-Chef Phil Spencer hat durch die Blume über Nachfolger von Warcraft und Starcraft gesprochen. Klingt das nur für uns so, als wäre es schon beschlossen?




					www.buffed.de


----------



## RudiDerChiller (13. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Krass wieviel hate, Unwahrheit und Fanboytum wieder in deinem Kommentar steckt.
> 
> Fakt ist
> - ActivisionBlizzard ist alles andere als am Boden. Sie sind nach wie vor der weltgrößte publisher, die Nr 1. Diablo Immortal, Overwatch 2 und CoD MWII sind alle drei (wie zu erwarten) wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen. Diablo Immortal hat die 100 Mio User Marke geknackt. Overwatch 2 nach wenigen Wochen 35 Mio User und CoD MWII den erfolgreichsten Start der Seriengeschichte hingelegt und über 1 Mrd Dollar Umsatz geniert, nach wenigen Tagen. Also den GTA 5 Rekord eingestellt.



Welchen GTA 5 Rekord hat CoD denn bitte gebrochen? 
Meinst du die 1 Mrd Dollar Umsatz nach 10 Tagen? 
Falls ja, die hat Gta nach 3 Tagen erreicht


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Der einzige Punkt wo man zustimmen kann, ist dass ActivisionBlizzard mit seinen über 10.000 Entwicklern mehr Game Designer hat, als die pPlaystation und Xbox Game Studios zusammen. Aber auch das sollte kein Grund sein, diesen Deal nicht zu gestatten. Letztlich ist es auch im Sinne der Mitarbeiter, daß dieser Deal durch geht und im Sinne der Spieler, damit Blizzard, der wohl legendärste Entwickler ever, sich endlich von Activision und deren Machenschaften lösen kann. Alleine dafür schon ist dieser Deal Gold wert. Microsoft gilt immerhin als einer der besten Arbeitgeber weltweit. Das wird sich positiv auf die Mitarbeiter auswirken, wie auch das Forbes Magazin bereits berichtet hatte.


Wenn A/B allein mehr Entwickler hat als Sony und MS zusammen (was ich stark bezweifle) dann sollte das allein schon ein Grund sein diesen Deal nicht zu genehmigen da MS so mit einem Schlag um einiges größer wird.
Und was A/B selbst betrifft da könnte man auch intern einiges ändern wenn man wollen würde. Von mir aus kann Activison Blizzard allerdings auch komplett untergehen. Denen würde ich keine Träne nachweinen. Das einzige was die können ist den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (13. November 2022)

Ich bin ja schon gespannt, wie viele Seite es in diesem Thread dann geben wird wegen der ganzen Sony/MS Diskussion mal wieder.
Ich frage mich was wäre wenn Sony sowas abgezogen hätte, in kurzer Zeit gleich zwei solche großen Firmen mit so vielen IPs zu kaufen. Wie hätte da wohl MS reagiert? Wären die ganz gelassen geblieben, oder hätten die dann auch Panik geschoben das Sony bestimmte Spiele nur auf Ihrer Konsole rausbringen würden.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

Einfach Daumen drücken, dass der Deal durchgeht.
Aber ich denke schon. Ein wirklich gutes Argument, dass dagegen spricht, habe ich noch nirgends gelesen oder gehört.

Letztendlich kann man noch immer alles Zugeständnisse machen, sollte dies wirklich notwendig sein. Doch niemand tut sowas proaktiv in Phase 1. Das ist Teil der jetzt eingeläuteten 2. Phase. Doch das Activision Blizzard viele der mächtigsten bzw wichtigsten IPs der Branche owned, ist mE alleine kein Grund, den Deal nicht zu gestatten. Hätte Sony die finanziellen Möglichkeiten, sie würden garantiert nichts unversucht lassen, um anorganisch zu wachsen. Mit Sony habe ich daher kein Mitleid in dem Zusammenhang.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wenn A/B allein mehr Entwickler hat als Sony und MS zusammen (was ich stark bezweifle) dann sollte das allein schon ein Grund sein diesen Deal nicht zu genehmigen da MS so mit einem Schlag um einiges größer wird.
> Und was A/B selbst betrifft da könnte man auch intern einiges ändern wenn man wollen würde. Von mir aus kann Activison Blizzard allerdings auch komplett untergehen. Denen würde ich keine Träne nachweinen. Das einzige was die können ist den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


Activision Blizzard hat über 10.000 Mitarbeiter
Ca 5.000 bei Activision und ca 5.500 bei Blizzard
Bei den Xbox Games Studios sind es nach der Übernahme von ZeniMax zwischen 5.000 - 6.000
Bei den playstation Studios rund 2.500 - 3.000
Die Mitarbeiter zahlen je Studio findest du uA bei LinkedIn.

Warum aber sollte daß ein Grund gegen den Deal sein? Letzten Endes zieht Microsoft beim Umsatz in der Gamingbranche selbst nach dem Deal nur knapp an Sony und deren Marktanteilen vorbei. Wettbewerb belebt daß Geschäft.
Wie viele andere Gamer auch liebe ich die IPs von Activision Blizzard. Also wäre es das letzte was ich wollen würde, dass die verschwinden. Da könnte ich eher auf Sony und deren games verzichten. Letzten Endes natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## FeralKid (13. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon gespannt, wie viele Seite es in diesem Thread dann geben wird wegen der ganzen Sony/MS Diskussion mal wieder.
> Ich frage mich was wäre wenn Sony sowas abgezogen hätte, in kurzer Zeit gleich zwei solche großen Firmen mit so vielen IPs zu kaufen. Wie hätte da wohl MS reagiert? Wären die ganz gelassen geblieben, oder hätten die dann auch Panik geschoben das Sony bestimmte Spiele nur auf Ihrer Konsole rausbringen würden.


Berechtigte Frage. Allerdings werden wir sie nicht beantworten müssen, da Sony nicht Microsoft ist und nun eben bei Sony der Hintern auf Grundeis geht. Blizzard, als PC Entwickler, passt zudem nicht zu Sony und mit Activision als CoD Hersteller, macht Sony ohnehin seit Jahren exklusiv Deals für cosmetics um den Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Da ist Sony kein Stück besser als Activision. Die sitzen da genauso mit im Boot


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Activision Blizzard hat über 10.000 Mitarbeiter
> Ca 5.000 bei Activision und ca 5.500 bei Blizzard
> Bei den Xbox Games Studios sind es nach der Übernahme von ZeniMax zwischen 5.000 - 6.000
> Bei den playstation Studios rund 2.500 - 3.000
> ...


Also würde MS die Mitarbeiter der Gamingsparte mal eben verdreifachen. Ja,ganz toll. 
Ne, ich finde solche Deals absolut scheiße. Egal ob von MS, Sony oder sonstwem.


----------



## FeralKid (14. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Also würde MS die Mitarbeiter der Gamingsparte mal eben verdreifachen. Ja,ganz toll.
> Ne, ich finde solche Deals absolut scheiße. Egal ob von MS, Sony oder sonstwem.


Fast die Hälfte dieser Mitarbeiter arbeitet daran, jährlich ein neues CoD in Blockbuster Qualität auf den Markt zu bringen und das erscheint ja auch weiterhin für andere Plattformen zzgl dann auch der Switch. Also es sollte kein "showstopper" für den Deal sein. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich solche mega merger auch nicht gut, aber im Fall von Activision, hoffe ich einfach ganz stark, dass es für Blizzard viel bringt. Lies den Forbes Artikel dazu. Die Anforderungen von Activision passen keineswegs zur Philosophie von Blizzard, wo es schon immer hieß "Gameplay first, quality first". Das ist der Leitspruch von Blizzard, den Activision einfach mit Füßen tritt, indem sie Druck aufbauen und zum liefern zwingen. Gift für die kreativen leader in der Branche. Das kann und würde sich unter einem Phil Spencer ändern.


----------



## ElvisMozart (14. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich solche mega merger auch nicht gut [...]


Japp, aber wenn Microsoft den Laden übernimmt, dann ist das natürlich toll 

Ich würd mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass Activision Blizzard unabhängig bleibt. 
Wäre schade, wenn am Ende nur noch 2-3 "Riesen" übrig bleiben würden.


----------



## FeralKid (14. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Japp, aber wenn Microsoft den Laden übernimmt, dann ist das natürlich toll
> 
> Ich würd mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass Activision Blizzard unabhängig bleibt.
> Wäre schade, wenn am Ende nur noch 2-3 "Riesen" übrig bleiben würden.



Nein, nur in deiner Denke.
Es geht weniger darum WER da kauft, als vielmehr darum WAS da gekauft wird. Allerdings fällt mir auch nur Microsoft als Gaming Konzern ein, die diesen Deal wuppen können. Daneben noch Tencent, aber Himmel, dass wäre doch zu schade, für all die krassen AB IPs in die Hände der Chinesen zu fallen. Das kann niemand wollen.

Das es für Blizzard in der Zusammenarbeit mit Activision nicht optimal funktioniert, dürfte mittlerweile auch der letzte Gamer mitbekommen haben. Da treffen einfach Welten aufeinander und Philiosophien, die sich nicht miteinander vertragen können. Zwar sind die Blizzard Games nach wie vor super erfolgreich (D:I und OW2 übertreffen sämtliche Erwartungen) doch ist das Finanzierungsmodell dahinter, was zurecht kritisiert wird, zu 100% auf dem Mist von Activision gewachsen. Dazu existieren auch berichte von ehemaligen Blizzard Enzwicklern, die bestätigen, dass Activision aktiv Druck auf Blizzard ausübt, Vorgaben macht und ins Handwerk pfuscht.

Der Merger würde bewirken, dass Blizzard wieder freier auftreten kann. Denn wenn sie eins momentan nicht können, dann unnabhängig zu agieren. Insofern ist dein Kommentar auch inhaltlich nicht richtig.


----------



## Datalus (14. November 2022)

Dieser Deal könnte kaum weiter weg sein von einem Monopol. MS wäre mit der Übernahme auf Augenhöhe mit Sony.

Die Aussage dieses Mitarbeiters ist schon sehr daneben, auch wenn er nicht an der Urteilsfindung beteiligt ist.


----------



## Garfield1980 (14. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Dieser Deal könnte kaum weiter weg sein von einem Monopol. MS wäre mit der Übernahme auf Augenhöhe mit Sony.
> 
> Die Aussage dieses Mitarbeiters ist schon sehr daneben, auch wenn er nicht an der Urteilsfindung beteiligt ist.


Man ist doch jetzt schon auf Augenhöhe, beide haben 24 Studios. 
Mit Activision/Blizzard würde man deutlich an Sony vorbeiziehen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (14. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein, nur in deiner Denke.
> Es geht weniger darum WER da kauft, als vielmehr darum WAS da gekauft wird. Allerdings fällt mir auch nur Microsoft als Gaming Konzern ein, die diesen Deal wuppen können. Daneben noch Tencent, aber Himmel, dass wäre doch zu schade, für all die krassen AB IPs in die Hände der Chinesen zu fallen. Das kann niemand wollen.
> 
> Das es für Blizzard in der Zusammenarbeit mit Activision nicht optimal funktioniert, dürfte mittlerweile auch der letzte Gamer mitbekommen haben. Da treffen einfach Welten aufeinander und Philiosophien, die sich nicht miteinander vertragen können. Zwar sind die Blizzard Games nach wie vor super erfolgreich (D:I und OW2 übertreffen sämtliche Erwartungen) doch ist das Finanzierungsmodell dahinter, was zurecht kritisiert wird, zu 100% auf dem Mist von Activision gewachsen. Dazu existieren auch berichte von ehemaligen Blizzard Enzwicklern, die bestätigen, dass Activision aktiv Druck auf Blizzard ausübt, Vorgaben macht und ins Handwerk pfuscht.
> ...


Woher kommt denn die Gewissheit, dass es unter neuer Führung besser werden würde. Es kann genauso gut noch schlimmer werden oder eben genauso weitergehen wie bisher. Du weißt es nicht, außer du hast ne Glaskugel zur Hand 

Ich frag mich auch, was sich mit Microsoft groß ändern würde. Welche Freiheiten sollte man denn auf einmal bekommen? Die  meisten Microsoft-Studios machen doch immer wieder die selben Spiele, ohne groß was am Konzept zu ändern. 343 macht, seit der Gründung, nur Halo. The Coalition macht nur Gears. Undead Labs hat bisher immer nur an State of Decay gearbeitet. Turn10 macht nix anderes als Forza. Bis auf Playground Games dürfen die meisten Studios doch immer wieder das selbe machen.
Wo ist da jetzt, gerade  bei den größeren Studios, die Freiheit?

Zudem geht man mit den Microsoft-IPs immer mehr Richtung GaaS,
Halo Infinite, Sea of Thieves, Horizon etc. Das neue Forza wird ebenfalls ein Service-Game. Kombiniert wird das dann mit ViP-Pässen oder ähnlichem.
Wo ist hier also der große Unterschied zum Ansatz von Activision-Blizzard, außer dass Microsoft das Ganze etwas fairer gestaltet.

Und was ist an meinem Kommentar denn jetzt inhaltlich falsch? Du feierst alles ab, was mit Microsoft zu tun hat. Würde da nicht Microsoft stehen, würdest du den Deal nicht so befürworten. Ergo passt der Kommentar auch inhaltlich


----------



## Garfield1980 (14. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die Gewissheit, dass es unter neuer Führung besser werden würde. Es kann genauso gut noch schlimmer werden oder eben genauso weitergehen wie bisher. Du weißt es nicht, außer du hast ne Glaskugel zur Hand
> 
> Ich frag mich auch, was sich mit Microsoft groß ändern würde. Welche Freiheiten sollte man denn auf einmal bekommen? Die  meisten Microsoft-Studios machen doch immer wieder die selben Spiele, ohne groß was am Konzept zu ändern. 343 macht, seit der Gründung, nur Halo. The Coalition macht nur Gears. Undead Labs hat bisher immer nur an State of Decay gearbeitet. Turn10 macht nix anderes als Forza. Bis auf Playground Games dürfen die meisten Studios doch immer wieder das selbe machen.
> Wo ist da jetzt, gerade  bei den größeren Studios, die Freiheit?
> ...


Bei Undead Labs ist das Arbeitsklima durch das eingreifen von Microsoft nicht besser, sondern sogar schlechter geworden.


----------



## Datalus (14. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Man ist doch jetzt schon auf Augenhöhe, beide haben 24 Studios.
> Mit Activision/Blizzard würde man deutlich an Sony vorbeiziehen.



Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Studios. Das ist kein Maßstab. PS hat fast den doppelten Umsatz von Xbox, und mit der Übernahme wäre man auf einem Level.

Ich finde solche Deals nicht gut, aber ich finde die Begründung der Behörden sehr seltsam.  Leider kann man beiden Unternehmen nicht weitere Übernahmen verbieten.


----------



## ElvisMozart (14. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Studios. Das ist kein Maßstab. PS hat fast den doppelten Umsatz von Xbox, und mit der Übernahme wäre man auf einem Level.


Hätte man dann nicht mehr, wenn sich die ganzen AB-Reihen langsam von der PS verabschieden würden?


----------



## Datalus (14. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Hätte man dann nicht mehr, wenn sich die ganzen AB-Reihen langsam von der PS verabschieden würden?



Wenn die Spiele Xbox-exklusiv werden, sinkt der Umsatz - für beide.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Studios. Das ist kein Maßstab. PS hat fast den doppelten Umsatz von Xbox, und mit der Übernahme wäre man auf einem Level.


Es geht weder um die Anzahl der Studios noch um den Umsatz der Gamingsparten. Würde MS nicht alles Querfinanzieren dann wären sie zu solchen Milliardeninvestitionen genauso wenig in der Lage wie Sony.
Aber da sie andere Sparten haben die ordentlich Gewinne abwerfen benehmen sie sich wie die Axt im Walde und kaufen alles auf. Wie lange soll das noch so gehen? Sie haben bereits angekündigt dass Activision Blizzard nicht das letzte Unternehen sein wird dass sie aufkaufen wollen. Mag sein dass man da noch nicht von einem Monopol sprechen kann aber wenn man denen alles durchgehen lässt wird es wohl irgendwann nah dran sein.



Datalus schrieb:


> Wenn die Spiele Xbox-exklusiv werden, sinkt der Umsatz - für beide.


Ist doch unsinn. Wenn man Geld investiert um etwas exklusiv für seine Plattform anzubieten dann doch mit dem Ziel mehr Leute ins eigene System zu holen. Somit steigt dann auch wieder der Umsatz.


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Es geht weder um die Anzahl der Studios noch um den Umsatz der Gamingsparten. Würde MS nicht alles Querfinanzieren dann wären sie zu solchen Milliardeninvestitionen genauso wenig in der Lage wie Sony.
> Aber da sie andere Sparten haben die ordentlich Gewinne abwerfen benehmen sie sich wie die Axt im Walde und kaufen alles auf. Wie lange soll das noch so gehen? Sie haben bereits angekündigt dass Activision Blizzard nicht das letzte Unternehen sein wird dass sie aufkaufen wollen. Mag sein dass man da noch nicht von einem Monopol sprechen kann aber wenn man denen alles durchgehen lässt wird es wohl irgendwann nah dran sein.
> 
> 
> Ist doch unsinn. Wenn man Geld investiert um etwas exklusiv für seine Plattform anzubieten dann doch mit dem Ziel mehr Leute ins eigene System zu holen. Somit steigt dann auch wieder der Umsatz.



Ist oder war das bei Sony anders? Anfangs hat man das Segment ebenfalls durch andere Sparten subventioniert, und später hat das Segment das gesamte Unternehmen am Leben gehalten.

Wäre Xbox ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, wäre es tatsächlich schon längst am Ende. Sony nutzt seine Marktmacht, um die Konkurrenz handlungsfähig zu machen.

Die Begründung der EU ist einfach Quatsch. Xbox wäre nach dem Kauf sehr viel weiter von einem Monopol entfernt als es heute PS ist.

Wäre da nicht COD, würde sich niemand (außer den Kartellwächtern) für den Deal interessiere. Jetzt wird seitens Sony ein Fass aufgemacht und die Massen mobilisiert. Und MS geht es nicht mal um COD. Sie wollen einen Fuß in den Smartphone-Markt kriegen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Und MS geht es nicht mal um COD.


Ja, das sagen sie 

"Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen" war auch ein Zitat, was dann kam ist wohl bekannt


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Man ist doch jetzt schon auf Augenhöhe, beide haben 24 Studios.
> Mit Activision/Blizzard würde man deutlich an Sony vorbeiziehen.


Auch das ist nicht richtig.

Aktuell hat MS 25 Studios, Sony liegt bei 18 Studios.
Nach der Übernahme wäre MS mit 35 Studios komplett enteilt, aber beim Umsatz (daran misst man den Marktanteil) wäre Xbox nur "knapp" 1-2 Mrd Dollar vor Sony. Insofern spricht tatsächlich nichts gegen den Deal. Unangefochten auf der Nr 1 bleibt nämlich so oder so Tencent, mit über 30 Mrd Dollar pro Jahr in der Gamingindustrie.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die Gewissheit, dass es unter neuer Führung besser werden würde. Es kann genauso gut noch schlimmer werden oder eben genauso weitergehen wie bisher. Du weißt es nicht, außer du hast ne Glaskugel zur Hand
> 
> Ich frag mich auch, was sich mit Microsoft groß ändern würde. Welche Freiheiten sollte man denn auf einmal bekommen? Die  meisten Microsoft-Studios machen doch immer wieder die selben Spiele, ohne groß was am Konzept zu ändern. 343 macht, seit der Gründung, nur Halo. The Coalition macht nur Gears. Undead Labs hat bisher immer nur an State of Decay gearbeitet. Turn10 macht nix anderes als Forza. Bis auf Playground Games dürfen die meisten Studios doch immer wieder das selbe machen.
> Wo ist da jetzt, gerade  bei den größeren Studios, die Freiheit?
> ...



Microsoft gilt einer der besten Arbeitgeber weltweit. Man kann MS ja vieles vorwerfen, aber sie landen da wirklich Jahr für Jahr ganz vorne auf den Top Plätzen, was Mitarbeiterzufriedenheit, Bezahlung und fairness am Arbeitsplatz angeht. Phil Spencer ist zudem bekennender Blizzard Fan. Er ist mit deren Spielen, wie Diablo, WarCraft und StarCraft groß geworden. Diese Reihen will er weiter fortgesetzt und erfolgreich sehen. Die Dinge wären bei ihm wohl in besten Händen.

Klar gibt es bei Microsoft genau wie bei Sony auch Studios, die speziell mit einer Reihe beauftragt wurden. Das sind eben auch Aushängeschilder der Marke und die müssen fortgeführt werden. Das ist selbst bei Nintendo nichts anderes. Kreative-Freiheit kann man dennoch gewähren und man kann es verhindern, dass zuviel Druck und Crunch auf die Teams einprasselt.

Bei MS geht man AUCH Richtung GaaS, das stimmt und ist ja auch ok, da das einfach sehr erfolgsversprechend ist (siehe Sea of Thieves & Co.). Auch andere Markteilnehmer orientieren sich stärker Richtung GaaS. Die gute Mischung machts am Ende.

Dein Kommentar ist inhaltlich falsch, da du schreibst, du möchtest, dass Activision und Blizzard unabhängig bleiben. Blizzard ist jedoch nicht unabhängig. Das war unter vivendi besser, die sich weniger eingemischt haben, vermutlich, da sie vom Gaming eh keinen Schnall haben. Activision mischt sich zu sehr ein und das würde sich ändern, wenn man das Konstrukt wieder entzerrt und beide Companys bei MS andockt. Ganz einfach eigentlich... 


Datalus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Studios. Das ist kein Maßstab. PS hat fast den doppelten Umsatz von Xbox, und mit der Übernahme wäre man auf einem Level.
> 
> Ich finde solche Deals nicht gut, aber ich finde die Begründung der Behörden sehr seltsam.  Leider kann man beiden Unternehmen nicht weitere Übernahmen verbieten.


Naja, doppelter Umsatz ist auch falsch.

Aktuell macht Playstation 24 Mrd Dollar Umsatz; Xbox liegt bei 16 Mrd Dollar. Nach dem Activision Blizzard Deal, kommen bei Xbox 9-10 Mrd Dollar hinzu, wodurch es in Summe 25-26 Mrd Dollar werden, man Sony also überholt.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Ist oder war das bei Sony anders? Anfangs hat man das Segment ebenfalls durch andere Sparten subventioniert, und später hat das Segment das gesamte Unternehmen am Leben gehalten.
> 
> Wäre Xbox ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, wäre es tatsächlich schon längst am Ende. Sony nutzt seine Marktmacht, um die Konkurrenz handlungsfähig zu machen.
> 
> ...


Du kennst dich wohl überhaupt nicht aus...
Der Deal ist weitaus größer als nur CoD. Aus Playstation Sicht geht es zwar um CoD und Diablo, weswegen diese beiden Namen ständig in der Presse sind, aber in Wahrheit gibt es doch noch andere ebenso fette IPs bei Blizzard und auch King, die nicht so im Fokus sind, da sie ohnehin nie für Playstation erschienen sind. Bspw:

World of WarCraft  (Umsatzstärkstes Spiel ever - selbst GTA 5 und CoD kommen da nicht ran)
StarCraft Reihe (gilt bis heute als König des RTS Genres und freut sich noch immer großer Beliebtheit, gerade im eSports)
Overwatch Reihe (35 Mio Spieler nach 4 Wochen; was will man da noch sagen...)
Hearthstone (Ü 100 Mio Downloads)
Candy Crush Saga (erfolgreichstes Mobile Game neben Minecraft)
usw....

Also zu sagen, hier gehts nur um CoD, zeugt davon, dass man sich mit Gaming mal so überhaupt nicht auskennt.


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja, das sagen sie
> 
> "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen" war auch ein Zitat, was dann kam ist wohl bekannt



Das sagen sie nicht. Ist aber nach den neuen Aussagen von MS gut herleitbar.

Activision-Blizzard hat tatsächlich noch interessantere Marken als COD.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. November 2022)

@FeralKid 
Du solltest dich mal für die PR Abteilung bei MS bewerben, so wie du über alles von denen schwärmst und alles so schön aufbröselst. 
Wie du immer hier mit den Zahlen jonglierst, da werden ja manche PR Abteilungen neidisch.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Du solltest dich mal für die PR Abteilung bei MS bewerben, so wie du über alles von denen schwärmst und alles so schön aufbröselst.
> Wie du immer hier mit den Zahlen jonglierst, da werden ja manche PR Abteilungen neidisch.




Wenn man Fakten bringt, dann ist es also ein Fall für die PR-Abteilung.
Wenn man Falschinformationen streut, dann ist alles super...

Deine Logik, verstehst auch nur du... 

Nochmal: Ich habe hier erklärt, warum ich mich freuen würde, wenn Blizzard von Activision gelöst wird. MS ist der Hebel dafür, und das die als einer der besten Arbeitgeber der Welt gelten, google dir gerne mal nach. Oder lies am besten gleich den Forbes Artikel zum Thema....
ICH KANN DOCH AUCH NICHTS DAFÜR!


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> ICH KANN DOCH AUCH NICHTS DAFÜR!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhckuhUxcgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür ein Like!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Ist oder war das bei Sony anders? Anfangs hat man das Segment ebenfalls durch andere Sparten subventioniert, und später hat das Segment das gesamte Unternehmen am Leben gehalten.


Was heißt denn "Anfangs". Dass man erstmal Geld braucht wenn man ein neues Standbein aufbauen will ist doch logisch. 
Die XBox gibt es jetzt aber auch schon über 20 Jahre und selbst davor war MS schon im Gamingbereich tätig. Da kann man nicht mehr von einem Anfang sprechen. 



Datalus schrieb:


> Xbox wäre nach dem Kauf sehr viel weiter von einem Monopol entfernt als es heute PS ist.


Und worauf beruht diese Aussage?
MS wäre damit wohl der mit Abstand größte Player der Branche. Und wie gesagt, weitere Einkäufe sind sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "Anfangs". Dass man erstmal Geld braucht wenn man ein neues Standbein aufbauen will ist doch logisch.
> Die XBox gibt es jetzt aber auch schon über 20 Jahre und selbst davor war MS schon im Gamingbereich tätig. Da kann man nicht mehr von einem Anfang sprechen.
> 
> 
> ...


 

MS bzw. Xbox ist lange nicht der größte Player der Branche. Tencent, Apple, Google, usw. spielen auch mit. Und selbst wenn man nur den Konsolenmarkt betrachten würde, wäre Xbox nach der Übernahme nur knapp vor Sony, also auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "Anfangs". Dass man erstmal Geld braucht wenn man ein neues Standbein aufbauen will ist doch logisch.
> Die XBox gibt es jetzt aber auch schon über 20 Jahre und selbst davor war MS schon im Gamingbereich tätig. Da kann man nicht mehr von einem Anfang sprechen.
> 
> 
> ...


Tencent wäre tatsächlich noch immer größer...
Aber falls du den AAA+ Bereich der Branche meinst - ja, das wäre dann wohl so. 

Keine gute Entwicklung, wenn der Markt so stark konsolidert. Aber in diesem Fall wäre es mir dennoch egal. Als alter Blizzard Fan will ich den Entwickler raus aus den Fängen von Activision sehen. Das wäre für jeden Spieler das Beste.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> MS bzw. Xbox ist lange nicht der größte Player der Branche. Tencent, Apple, Google, usw. spielen auch mit. Und selbst wenn man nur den Konsolenmarkt betrachten würde, wäre Xbox nach der Übernahme nur knapp vor Sony, also auf Augenhöhe.


Apple und Google verdienen nur indirekt am Gaming, wie bspw auch mit Windows indirekt durch Gaming gepusht wird.
Die sind nicht aktiv in der Branche unterwegs. Dein Vergleich passt nicht wirklich, merkste selbst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> MS bzw. Xbox ist lange nicht der größte Player der Branche. Tencent, Apple, Google, usw. spielen auch mit. Und selbst wenn man nur den Konsolenmarkt betrachten würde, wäre Xbox nach der Übernahme nur knapp vor Sony, also auf Augenhöhe.


Googles Einstig in die Gamingbranche ist ja offenbar komplett gescheitert. Und dass Apple groß was mit Gaming am Hut hat wäre mir auch neu. Die machen zwar beide Umsätze über Games in ihren Stores aber deswegen würde ich die jetzt nicht als Player der Branche bezeichnen.
Und was Tencent angeht, mag sein dass die noch größer sind. Von denen nimmt man in der westlichen Welt allerdings nicht viel wahr. Die hängen zwar bei vielen westlichen Unternehmen mit drin aber wieviel da nun wirklich dabei rumkommt weiß ich nicht. Da kann ja vielleicht unser Zahlenjongleur was dazu sagen.  Der Gesamtumsatz von Tencent liegt wohl bei um die 80Mrd. wovon der Großteil aber sicherlich auf andere Bereiche fällt.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Googles Einstig in die Gamingbranche ist ja offenbar komplett gescheitert. Und dass Apple groß was mit Gaming am Hut hat wäre mir auch neu. Die machen zwar beide Umsätze über Games in ihren Stores aber deswegen würde ich die jetzt nicht als Player der Branche bezeichnen.
> Und was Tencent angeht, mag sein dass die noch größer sind. Von denen nimmt man in der westlichen Welt allerdings nicht viel wahr. Die hängen zwar bei vielen westlichen Unternehmen mit drin aber wieviel da nun wirklich dabei rumkommt weiß ich nicht. Da kann ja vielleicht unser Zahlenjongleur was dazu sagen.  Der Gesamtumsatz von Tencent liegt wohl bei um die 80Mrd. wovon der Großteil aber sicherlich auf andere Bereiche fällt.


Mein Stand ist, dass Tencent über 30 Mrd Dollar Umsatz pro Jahr in der Gamingindustrie macht und damit klar auf Platz 1 liegt. Den genauen Wert kannst du sicher selbst schnell googeln, dafür brauchst mich nicht. 

Xbox liegt nach der A/B Übernahme wie gesagt bei ca. 25-26 Mrd Dollar, also Tencent wird damit nie und nimmer einkassiert. Ebenso wenig entsteht durch die Übernahme ein Monopol, wie der Umsatz klar belegt. Aber es gibt eine große konsolidierung an westlichen AAA Studios bei MS. Das ist bereits jetzt der Fall und würde durch die Übernahme nochmals deutlich verschärft werden, was man natürlich kritisch sehen darf. Allerdings ist das als Grund den Deal zu stoppen Kartellrechtlich mE keinesfalls ausreichend. Der Markt ist dennoch groß genug.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Mein Stand ist, dass Tencent über 30 Mrd Dollar Umsatz pro Jahr in der Gamingindustrie macht und damit klar auf Platz 1 liegt. Den genauen Wert kannst du sicher selbst schnell googeln, dafür brauchst mich nicht.


Knapp 30Mrd. in 2021 kommen wohl hin. Dennoch würde ich Tencent nicht direkt mit westlichen Unternehmen vergleichen da ca. 3/4 des Umsatzes wohl nur auf rein lokale Spiele fällt. Spiele für den internationalen Markt machen da wohl nur etwas über 6Mrd. $ vom Umsatz aus.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Aktuell hat MS 25 Studios, Sony liegt bei 18 Studios.
> Nach der Übernahme wäre MS mit 35 Studios komplett enteilt, aber beim Umsatz (daran misst man den Marktanteil) wäre Xbox nur "knapp" 1-2 Mrd Dollar vor Sony. Insofern spricht tatsächlich nichts gegen den Deal. Unangefochten auf der Nr 1 bleibt nämlich so oder so Tencent, mit über 30 Mrd Dollar pro Jahr in der Gamingindustrie.


Das ist falsch. Sony liegt bei 24 Studios
1. Bend Studios
2. Bluepoint Games
3. Bungie
4. Delight Works
5. Firesprite
6. Forward Works
7. Guerilla Games
8. Haven Studios
9. Housemarque
10. Insomniac Games
11. Malaysia Studio
12. Media Molecule
13. Naughty Dog
14. Nixxes
15. Pixelopus
16. Polyphony Digital
17. San Diego Studio
18. San Mateo Studio
19. Santa Monica Studio
20. Savage Game Studios 
21. Sucker Punch
22. Team Asobi
23. Valkyrie Entertainment
24. London Studio
Quelle https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/ps4-ps5-alle-sony-first-party-studios,3368269.html


----------



## Old-Dirty (15. November 2022)

Meinen Segen hat Microsoft. Das letzte Activion/Blizzard-Spiel, das ich mir für die Playstation gekauft hab,
war 1998 Diablo 1.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Sony liegt bei 24 Studios
> 1. Bend Studios
> 2. Bluepoint Games
> 3. Bungie
> ...



Sony hatte jüngst ein paar Zukäufe, dass stimmt.
Lt. deiner Quelle sind es jedoch "nur" 23 Studios dort.

Fairerweise sind da jedoch nicht wenige Studios dabei, die entweder eine reine supporter Rolle haben, oder rein für PC und Mobile Ports zuständig sind.
Du siehst selbst, die Anzahl "no names" wo es noch nie einen Game-Release gegeben hat, bzw geben wird. Deine Quelle gibt das auch so an, wie du vermutlich gesehen hast.

Die 25 Xbox Game Studios können hingegen eigenständig Spiele entwickeln.
So oder so, sind beide Hersteller da gut ausgestattet. Der A/B würde ein größeres Ungleichgewicht rein bringen, zweifelsohne.


Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Meinen Segen hat Microsoft. Das letzte Activion/Blizzard-Spiel, das ich mir für die Playstation gekauft hab,
> war 1998 Diablo 1.




Wenn das doch nur mehr Menschen so sehen könnten wie du. Dann hätte es der Deal aktuell nicht so schwer. Naja abwarten, wird schon durchgehen.


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Googles Einstig in die Gamingbranche ist ja offenbar komplett gescheitert. Und dass Apple groß was mit Gaming am Hut hat wäre mir auch neu. Die machen zwar beide Umsätze über Games in ihren Stores aber deswegen würde ich die jetzt nicht als Player der Branche bezeichnen.
> Und was Tencent angeht, mag sein dass die noch größer sind. Von denen nimmt man in der westlichen Welt allerdings nicht viel wahr. Die hängen zwar bei vielen westlichen Unternehmen mit drin aber wieviel da nun wirklich dabei rumkommt weiß ich nicht. Da kann ja vielleicht unser Zahlenjongleur was dazu sagen.  Der Gesamtumsatz von Tencent liegt wohl bei um die 80Mrd. wovon der Großteil aber sicherlich auf andere Bereiche fällt.



Apple und Google sind BigPlayer in diesem Business. Apple hat sogar ein eigenes Spiele-Abo. Die verdienen mit Gaming fast so viel wie Sony. Apple liegt an dritter Stelle knapp hinter Sony.

Tencent ist mit Abstand Marktführer, aber größtenteils in Asien erfolgreich. Aber inzwischen haben sie ihre Finger in vielen westlichen Unternehmen.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Apple und Google sind BigPlayer in diesem Business. Apple hat sogar ein eigenes Spiele-Abo. Die verdienen mit Gaming fast so viel wie Sony. Apple liegt an dritter Stelle knapp hinter Sony.
> 
> Tencent ist mit Abstand Marktführer, aber größtenteils in Asien erfolgreich. Aber inzwischen haben sie ihre Finger in vielen westlichen Unternehmen.


Ähm... ach egal XD


----------



## Old-Dirty (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn das doch nur mehr Menschen so sehen könnten wie du. Dann hätte es der Deal aktuell nicht so schwer. Naja abwarten, wird schon durchgehen.



Ich bin einfach zu gütig


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ähm... ach egal XD




Sprich dich aus 


Man darf ja nicht nur die reine Anzahl an Studios vergleichen. Das macht wenig Sinn. Man sollte auch auf die Zahl der Mitarbeiter schauen.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus
> 
> 
> Man darf ja nicht nur die reine Anzahl an Studios vergleichen. Das macht wenig Sinn. Man sollte auch auf die Zahl der Mitarbeiter schauen.


Ich möchte mich da eigentlich nicht wiederholen. Aber wenn du es wünscht:
Google und Apple sind nicht aktiv in der Gamingbranche vertreten. Sie sind Nutznießer durch die Beteiligung an den Umsätzen in deren Mobile Shops und der Mobile Game Markt ist mittlerweile nunmal deutlich größer als der AAA Game Markt. Aber deswegen sehe ich Apple oder Google nicht als relevante Player in der Branche an. Man wird sie in einigen Marktanteilslisten finden, aber eben nur in einer sehr indirekten Rolle.

Deinem zweiten Punkt stimme ich jedoch zu. Die Anzahl Mitarbeiter spielt eine wesentliche Rolle. Bspw hat ActivisionBlizzard "nur" 10 Studios, aber dennoch mit über 10.000 Entwicklern, mehr als Sony und Microsoft zusammen. Deren Studios sind einfach riesig. Alleine bei Blizzard arbeiten mehrere Teams, mit insgesamt 5.500 Leuten. An Call of Duty arbeiten mit Infinity Ward, Treyarch, Sledgehammer Games, Raven, High Noon, Shanghai Studio und Beenox gleich 7 Studios, damit da jährlich ein Ableger erfolgen kann. Das sind weitere 5.000 Menschen dahinter.

Zum Vergleich: Das größte Xbox Studio ist jetzt Bethesda mit bzw Zenimax Online mit knapp 800 Entwicklern. Das größte Sony Studio dürfte Bundie mit ca. 1.400 Entwicklern. Die wirklich großen Studios können gleich mehrer Projekte gleichzeitg voran treiben. Das macht natürlich auch was aus.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Apple und Google sind BigPlayer in diesem Business. Apple hat sogar ein eigenes Spiele-Abo. Die verdienen mit Gaming fast so viel wie Sony. Apple liegt an dritter Stelle knapp hinter Sony.


Apple und Google verdienen weil andere ihre Spiele etc. über deren Appstores verkaufen. Das ist doch etwas vollkommen anderes als selbst aktiv mitzuwirken. 



Datalus schrieb:


> Tencent ist mit Abstand Marktführer, aber größtenteils in Asien erfolgreich. Aber inzwischen haben sie ihre Finger in vielen westlichen Unternehmen.


Ja, wie gesagt, 3/4 des Umsatzes fällt auf den lokalen Markt. International betrachtet spielt Tencent also eine eher kleinere Rolle.


----------



## Datalus (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich da eigentlich nicht wiederholen. Aber wenn du es wünscht:
> Google und Apple sind nicht aktiv in der Gamingbranche vertreten. Sie sind Nutznießer durch die Beteiligung an den Umsätzen in deren Mobile Shops und der Mobile Game Markt ist mittlerweile nunmal deutlich größer als der AAA Game Markt. Aber deswegen sehe ich Apple oder Google nicht als relevante Player in der Branche an. Man wird sie in einigen Marktanteilslisten finden, aber eben nur in einer sehr indirekten Rolle.




Und wo ist der große Unterschied zu Sony und Microsoft? Den größten Umsatz machen sie ebenfalls mit dem Verkauf von Third-Party-Spielen.

Und genau das ist Ziel. Siehe Valve. Eigene Spiele gibt es fast gar nicht mehr, und abgesehen vom Steam Deck ist alles an Hardware gefloppt, und trotzdem sind sie der erfolgreichste Player auf PC (im Westen), an denen nicht mal Sony und MS vorbeikommen.

Es geht nicht darum den nächsten Konsolenkrieg zu gewinnen, sondern die meiste Software zu verkaufen, vollkommen unabhängig von der Hardware. Und am besten die Software der Thids, da man daran das meiste Geld verdient.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Und wo ist der große Unterschied zu Sony und Microsoft? Den größten Umsatz machen sie ebenfalls mit dem Verkauf von Third-Party-Spielen.
> 
> Und genau das ist Ziel. Siehe Valve. Eigene Spiele gibt es fast gar nicht mehr, und abgesehen vom Steam Deck ist alles an Hardware gefloppt, und trotzdem sind sie der erfolgreichste Player auf PC (im Westen), an denen nicht mal Sony und MS vorbeikommen.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum den nächsten Konsolenkrieg zu gewinnen, sondern die meiste Software zu verkaufen, vollkommen unabhängig von der Hardware. Und am besten die Software der Thids, da man daran das meiste Geld verdient.


Sony und Microsoft sind selbst als Entwickler & Publisher von Spielesoftware aktiv.
Das ist der große Unterschied zu Apple und Google.

Auch hier stimme ich aber deinem letzten Punkt zu:

"Es geht nicht darum den nächsten Konsolenkrieg zu gewinnen, sondern die meiste Software zu verkaufen, vollkommen unabhängig von der Hardware"

--> ist völlig richtig. Hat aber mit dem ersten Punkt nicht wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Sony hatte jüngst ein paar Zukäufe, dass stimmt.
> Lt. deiner Quelle sind es jedoch "nur" 23 Studios dort.
> 
> Fairerweise sind da jedoch nicht wenige Studios dabei, die entweder eine reine supporter Rolle haben, oder rein für PC und Mobile Ports zuständig sind.
> ...


Laut Wikipedia sind es bei Microsoft 24 Studios.




__





						Xbox Game Studios – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mit Xbox Game Studios Publishing ist auch dort ein Studio dabei, dass nur Supportet.
Bethesda Softworks entwickelt selbst keine Spiele sondern ist nur Publisher.
Ist aber an sich egal. Auf 1-2 mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia sind es bei Microsoft 24 Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du 1-2 Studios dabei hast, die nur supporter bzw publisher sind, oder eher 8-10, so wie bei Sony.
Letztlich finde ich das "Anzahl Entwickler" Argument des anderen Users hier, wie gesagt auch völlig richtig.

So oder so wäre das Ungleichgewicht, wenn bei Xbox noch die über 10.000 Activision Blizzard Entwickler hinzu kommen enorm. Aber letztlich kein echtes Argument gegen den Deal. Jedenfalls keines, wo Behörden drüber zu entscheiden haben.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du 1-2 Studios dabei hast, die nur supporter bzw publisher sind, oder eher 8-10, so wie bei Sony.
> Letztlich finde ich das "Anzahl Entwickler" Argument des anderen Users hier, wie gesagt auch völlig richtig.
> 
> So oder so wäre das Ungleichgewicht, wenn bei Xbox noch die über 10.000 Activision Blizzard Entwickler hinzu kommen enorm. Aber letztlich kein echtes Argument gegen den Deal. Jedenfalls keines, wo Behörden drüber zu entscheiden haben.


Wenn ich mir die Liste bei Gamepro anschaue sind es nur 3 Supporter Studios bei Sony. Nimmt sich also nichts.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Liste bei Gamepro anschaue sind es nur 3 Supporter Studios bei Sony. Nimmt sich also nichts.


Dann lies und schau mal genauer hin (es geht um support-, Port-, no release- und Mobile- Studios):

1. Delight Works
2. Foward Works
3. Haven Studios
4. London Studio
5. Malaysia Studio
6. Nixxes
7. San Mateo Studio
8. Savage Game Studio
9. Valkyrie Entertainment

Also 9 Studios bei Sony. So dokumentiert es GamePro (deine Quelle)

Bei MS haben wir 2 Support/Publishung Studios gezählt. Du merkst den Unterschied?
Von mir aus nimm bei MS noch The initiative hinzu - die haben auch noch keinen Release. Arbeiten allerings offiziell an einem AAA+ Game zusammen mit Crystal Dynamics. Also für mich gehören sie nicht einer solchen Funktion wie die Sony Studios hier an, aber ich will so fair und gerecht wie möglich sein. Kenne ja meine Pappenheimer


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann lies und schau mal genauer hin (es geht um support-, Port-, no release- und Mobile- Studios):
> 
> 1. Delight Works
> 2. Foward Works
> ...


Delight Workds haben unter anderem Tiny Metal für die Switch veröffentlicht. Entwickeln somit auch für Konsolen. Bislang kein Playstation Spiel angekündigt.

Haven Studios haben eine neue Playstation IP angekündigt, bei dem es sich um ein Live Service MP Spiel handelt.

London Studios haben diverse eigene Spiele für Playstation veröffentlicht und haben ein Fantasy Online Koop Spiel für PS5 angekündigt, von dem es auch ein erstes Artwork gibt.

Malaysia Studio Arbeiten laut Gamepro an der Rückkehr einer beliebten Playstation Marke.

Bleiben 3 Support Studios und 2 Mobile Studios.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Delight Workds haben unter anderem Tiny Metal für die Switch veröffentlicht. Entwickeln somit auch für Konsolen. Bislang kein Playstation Spiel angekündigt.
> 
> Haven Studios haben eine neue Playstation IP angekündigt, bei dem es sich um ein Live Service MP Spiel handelt.
> 
> ...



Lies nochmal nach. 
Du hast jetzt wieder Minigames, supporter & mobile Games (Delights Works; London & Malaysia Studios) eingschlossen und auch Studios die noch nie ein Spiel veröffentlicht haben (Haven)

VR Games habe ich extra schon raus gelassen, obwohl die auch häufig in die Minigame Kategorie fallen.

Es sind 9 Support- / Mobile- / Port- Game Studios bei Sony.
Du willst doch nicht im ernst jetzt anfangen mir relevante Projekte dieser 9 genannten Studios aufzuzählen. Dann hätte GamePro das doch auch längst gemacht.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Lies nochmal nach.
> Du hast jetzt wieder Minigames, supporter & mobile Games (Delights Works; London & Malaysia Studios) eingschlossen und auch Studios die noch nie ein Spiel veröffentlicht haben (Haven)
> 
> VR Games habe ich extra schon raus gelassen, obwohl die auch häufig in die Minigame Kategorie fallen.
> ...


Ich verstehe langsam warum niemand mit dir diskutieren will.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe langsam warum niemand mit dir diskutieren will.


Dein Ernst? Es diskutieren doch ständig alle mit mir. 
Ok, nicht alle - aber immer wieder die üblichen Personen (dich eingeschlossen).

Wäre manchmal schön, wenn es weniger wäre. 
Ich glaube fachlich / inhaltlich bin ich sehr korrekt.
Kann nicht jeder hier so von sich behaupten...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe langsam warum niemand mit dir diskutieren will.


Vor allem über Haven reden dass die noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht haben aber im selben Atemzug The Initiative bringen die bisher ja auch nichts gebracht haben, sondern erst an einem Spiel arbeiten, was ja in dem Fall Perfect Dark wäre.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es diskutieren doch ständig alle mit mir.
> Was ist los mit deiner Wahrnehmung?


Dann lasse es mich anders formulieren, damit zu es auch verstehst. Niemand führt hier gerne eine Diskussion mit dir.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Vor allem über Haven reden dass die noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht haben aber im selben Atemzug The Initiative bringen die bisher ja auch nichts gebracht haben, sondern erst an einem Spiel arbeiten, was ja in dem Fall Perfect Dark wäre.


Alter...? Dein Ernst?

BITTE LESEN WAS ICH SCHREIBE.
Hilfe, dass kann doch echt nicht wahr sein... !   

Sorry aber wenn du nicht im stande bist richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen, ist das nun wirklich nicht mein Problem.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Dann lasse es mich anders formulieren, damit zu es auch verstehst. Niemand führt hier gerne eine Diskussion mit dir.


Das kann man auch als Kompliment verstehen. Auch wenn es sicher nicht so gemeint ist.
Ich nehme es trotzdem mal so. Bei den Fakten bleiben ist mein Motto hier geworden. Das gelingt mir mitunter besser als dir (und anderen).


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Alter...? Dein Ernst?
> 
> BITTE LESEN WAS ICH SCHREIBE.
> Hilfe, dass kann doch echt nicht wahr sein... !
> ...


Du hast eine ziemlich verzerrte Wahrnehmung von dir selbst wenn es um Microsoft/Sony geht und verdrehst die Sachen so lange, bis es in dein Weltbild passt.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. November 2022)

Und ob die Studios nur Ports von anderen Systemen machen oder bei anderen Studios zuarbeiten und mithelfen, sind das ja trotzdem Studios von Sony oder eben MS. Nixxes ist z.B gar nicht daran interessiert selbst Spiele zu entwickeln, die haben sich einfach auf den technischen Aspekt von Ports usw. spezialisiert. Heißt es die sind jetzt weniger wichtig als ein Studio das selbst Spiele entwickelt? Die haben halt das Know How und die Erfahrung.


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. November 2022)

> Bei den Fakten bleiben ist mein Motto


Das ist so gut. Erinnert ein wenig an Donald Trump


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Du hast eine ziemlich verzerrte Wahrnehmung von dir selbst wenn es um Microsoft/Sony geht und verdrehst die Sachen so lange, bis es in dein Weltbild passt.


Und woran machst du das fest?
Ich habe hier mehrfach Beispiele aufgezeigt, die eine verzehrte Wahrnehmung bei dir belegen.

Wenn dir das umgekehrt bei mir gelänge, ok. Aber so? Nope.


RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Und ob die Studios nur Ports von anderen Systemen machen oder bei anderen Studios zuarbeiten und mithelfen, sind das ja trotzdem Studios von Sony oder eben MS. Nixxes ist z.B gar nicht daran interessiert selbst Spiele zu entwickeln, die haben sich einfach auf den technischen Aspekt von Ports usw. spezialisiert. Heißt es die sind jetzt weniger wichtig als ein Studio das selbst Spiele entwickelt? Die haben halt das Know How und die Erfahrung.


Wenn es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, ok.
Ich finde es macht einen Unterschied, ob da ein Studio mit der Erfahrung besteht eigenständig Spiele zu releasen, oder nicht.

In deinem Fall ist es naheligend, dass es dir lediglich egal ist, da es hier um sony geht. Hätte MS dermaßen viele Supporter bzw mobile Game Studios, dann wäre das aus deiner Sicht was schlechtes.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Das ist so gut. Erinnert ein wenig an Donald Trump


Erinnerungen können trüben.
Beispiele und Fakten nennen macht mehr Sinn. Sonst kann man Kommentare wie deinen nicht ernst nehmen. Könnten von Trump sein, so ganz ohne Inhalt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und woran machst du das fest?
> Ich habe hier mehrfach Beispiele aufgezeigt, die eine verzehrte Wahrnehmung bei dir belegen.
> 
> Wenn dir das umgekehrt bei mir gelänge, ok. Aber so? Nope.


Das einzige was du gemacht hast ist, eine Diskussion immer weiter ins lächerliche zu ziehen und nach immer neuen Gründen zu suchen, warum dieses und jenes Sony Studio nicht zählt, nur damit dein geliebtes MS mit viel mehr Studios dasteht. Man kann keine sachliche Diskussion mit dir führen, weil du ständig die Diskussionsgrundlage änderst.

Zuerst ging es nur um die reine Anzahl an Game Studios, wo ich gesagt habe, beide sind gleichauf und du dann sagtest, aber MS hat viel mehr. Als ich dir gezeigt habe das beide doch fast gleichauf sind, hast du zuerst Supporter Studios nicht zählen lassen und kamst mit, Sony hat 8-9 Supporter Studios. Als ich dir gezeigt habe, dass beide fast gleich viele Supporter Studios haben und es bei Sony nur 3 Stück sind, hast du auf einmal Studios nicht zählen lassen , die Mobile oder noch nie ein Spiel veröffentlicht haben. Ab hier wurde die Diskussion dank dir bereits immer lächerlicher, weil du immer neue Kategorien aufgezählt hast, warum ein Studio nicht zählt. Warum zum Beispiel ein Studio nicht als Game Studio zählt, nur weil es noch kein Spiel veröffentlichte, erschließt sich nur dir und ich meine wirklich, nur dir. Mobile Studios kann man von mir aus abziehen, wären wir halt bei 3 weniger. Die nächste Eskalationsstufe bei dir war dann, dass auf einmal  Studios nicht zählen, die schon einmal Mini Spiele machten. Vielleicht merkst du selbst wie du bei der Diskussion immer weiter abgedriftet bist, falls es deine verzerrte Wahrnehmung noch zulässt.

Fakt ist, Microsoft hat 25 Gaming Studios, von denen 2 Supporter Studios sind. Sony hat 24 Studios, von denen 3 Supporter Studios und 2 Mobile Studios sind.

Und jetzt bin ich bei der Diskussion endgültig raus und zocke Halo Infinite im MP.


----------



## FeralKid (15. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das einzige was du gemacht hast ist, eine Diskussion immer weiter ins lächerliche zu ziehen und nach immer neuen Gründen zu suchen, warum dieses und jenes Sony Studio nicht zählt, nur damit dein geliebtes MS mit viel mehr Studios dasteht. Man kann keine sachliche Diskussion mit dir führen, weil du ständig die Diskussionsgrundlage änderst.
> 
> Zuerst ging es nur um die reine Anzahl an Game Studios, wo ich gesagt habe, beide sind gleichauf und du dann sagtest, aber MS hat viel mehr. Als ich dir gezeigt habe das beide doch fast gleichauf sind, hast du zuerst Supporter Studios nicht zählen lassen und kamst mit, Sony hat 8-9 Supporter Studios. Als ich dir gezeigt habe, dass beide fast gleich viele Supporter Studios haben und es bei Sony nur 3 Stück sind, hast du auf einmal Studios nicht zählen lassen , die Mobile oder noch nie ein Spiel veröffentlicht haben. Ab hier wurde die Diskussion dank dir bereits immer lächerlicher, weil du immer neue Kategorien aufgezählt hast, warum ein Studio nicht zählt. Warum zum Beispiel ein Studio nicht als Game Studio zählt, nur weil es noch kein Spiel veröffentlichte, erschließt sich nur dir und ich meine wirklich, nur dir. Mobile Studios kann man von mir aus abziehen, wären wir halt bei 3 weniger. Die nächste Eskalationsstufe bei dir war dann, dass auf einmal  Studios nicht zählen, die schon einmal Mini Spiele machten. Vielleicht merkst du selbst wie du bei der Diskussion immer weiter abgedriftet bist, falls es deine verzerrte Wahrnehmung noch zulässt.
> 
> ...


Weil du keine Argumente hast ziehe ich die Diskussion ins lächerliche?

Zu deinen supporter und mobile Studios kommen nunmal noch no Name Studios ohne game Releases hinzu, die von Anfang an einbezogen wurden. Das ist Fakt und so kommen wir bei Sony auf 9 Studios dieser Art und bei MS auf 2 (oder wie gesagt 3, wenn man unbedingt the initiative dazu zählen will, auch wenn sie nachweislich an einem eigenen AAA+ Projekt arbeiten).

Du hast angefangen daß zu verneinen. Aber deine eigene Quelle sagt etwas anderes, also wenn, dann ziehst du die Diskussion damit ins lächerliche.

Zudem denke ich, dass dieser "verteidigungsakt" pro Sony nur daran liegt, dass es sich um eben um dein geliebtes Sony handelt. Hätte MS dermaßen viele kleine Studios, die nicht eigenständig in der Lage wären Spiele zu entwickeln, du wärst nicht verlegen darum, die aufzuzählen.

Aber hast du dir mal angeschaut, wir winzig diese Studios teils sind? LinkedIn bietet dir die Möglichkeit. Du würdest dich wundern... Oder vielleicht auch nicht? 😉


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. November 2022)

Ach @FeralKid. Dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Weil du keine Argumente hast ziehe ich die Diskussion ins lächerliche?
> 
> Zu deinen supporter und mobile Studios kommen nunmal noch no Name Studios ohne game Releases hinzu, die von Anfang an einbezogen wurden. Das ist Fakt und so kommen wir bei Sony auf 9 Studios dieser Art und bei MS auf 2 (oder wie gesagt 3, wenn man unbedingt the initiative dazu zählen will, auch wenn sie nachweislich an einem eigenen AAA+ Projekt arbeiten).
> 
> ...


So fühle ich mich mittlerweile bei einer Diskussion mit dir: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQV6PA6BOVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McTrevor (16. November 2022)

Man nehme einen beliebigen Thread hier im Forum, der auch nur entfernt mit Microsoft oder Sony zu tun hat. Man stellt fest, dass die Diskussion nach mehreren Seiten ins Lächerliche abdriftet. Alle diese Threads haben eine Konstante: FeralKid ist Autor von ca. einem Drittel der Kommentare des gesamten Threads. Auf den letzten Seiten des Threads (dort wo die Diskussion dann komplett abdriftet)  liegt diese Quote bei rund 40%.

Das ist jetzt erstmal nur eine Korrelation. Was ihr damit macht, überlasse ich euch.  

edit: und ja, ich habe gezählt. 🤣


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> So fühle ich mich mittlerweile bei einer Diskussion mit dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du möchtest also allen ernstes glaubhaft darlegen, dass von den 9 hier genannten Sony Studios (die Teils aus gerade mal 40 Mitarbeitern bestehen) in Zukunft Stand-Alone Games (nicht mobile Games) zu erwarten sind, auf dir wir uns schon alle freuen können... ? 

Respekt - dein Optimismus ist Beispiellos. Da würde jeder Analyst neidisch werden. 

Sei mir aber nicht böse, wenn ich nicht so ganz daran glauben mag. Irgendwie sagt mir meine Erfahrung (und der gesunde Menschenverstand), dass es so vermutlich nicht kommen wird. Sry. Da wundert es mich dann auch nicht mehr, dass du verwirrt aus Diskussionen aussteigst.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. November 2022)

Naja, ein Polyphony Digital hat laut LinkedIn auch nur 76 Mitarbeiter 

Btw. ist LinkedIn doch keine zuverlässige Quelle um  an die Mitarbeiterzahl eines Unternehmens zu kommen 
Hab mich vorhin schon gefragt, was das soll? ^^


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Naja, ein Polyphony Digital hat laut LinkedIn auch nur 76 Mitarbeiter
> 
> Btw. ist LinkedIn doch keine zuverlässige Quelle um  an die Mitarbeiterzahl eines Unternehmens zu kommen
> Hab mich vorhin schon gefragt, was das soll? ^^



Du kannst ja gerne eine bessere Quelle nennen. LinkedIn gibt dir mit Sicherheit eine Indikation, die nicht ganz vernab der Realität ist.
Und ja: Polyphony ist ein kleines Studio, dass dennoch Spiele abliefern kann, da sie auch über entsprechende Erfahrung verfügen.

Aber ich glaube auch dir ist bewusst, dass von diesen kleinen "no name" Studios die wir hier genannt hatten, nicht plötzlich wirklich Stand Alone Games in einer gewissen Qualität zu erwarten sind. Das wäre vermessen, müsste jedem doch wohl klar sein. Erst recht nicht, wenn diesen Studios eine Support-; Port; oder Mobile Game Rolle zugeschrieben wurde. Das hat ja seine Gründe.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> edit: und ja, ich habe gezählt. 🤣


mein Beileid

hoffentlich bleiben da keine Störungen wie die berüchtigte schweißtreibende Feralophobie und mikräneartige Schmerzen vom Stirn auf Tischplatte Syndrom


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> mein Beileid
> 
> hoffentlich bleiben da keine Störungen wie die berüchtigte schweißtreibende Feralophobie und mikräneartige Schmerzen vom Stirn auf Tischplatte Syndrom



Meins auch.
Doch ich darf versichern, dass ich vermutlich am meisten darüber verwundert bin, dass wir in diesem Thread noch immer über die First Party Studios von sony diskutueren. Sollte ja eigentlich kein großes Thema sein. 

Unterm Strich kann wohl niemand widersprechen, das die Diskrepanz mit der Übernahme von A/B (denn darum gehts hier  ) nur noch größer wird. Wobei auch das wird der ein oder andere hier vielleicht einfach nicht wahr haben wollen...  Man kann sich natürlich alles immer irgendwie so zuerecht biegen, dass es in die eigene kleine Welt und vorstellung hinein passt.


----------



## McTrevor (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube auch dir ist bewusst, dass von diesen kleinen "no name" Studios die wir hier genannt hatten, nicht plötzlich wirklich Stand Alone Games in einer gewissen Qualität zu erwarten sind. Das wäre vermessen, müsste jedem doch wohl klar sein.


Die zwei Dudes die FTL und Into The Breach gemacht haben sowie die Fans der Games sehen das sicher anders. Außerdem ist das Anwerben von Freelancern sicher gängige Praxis in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung. LinkedIn-Profile sagen deshalb genau gar nichts über die Manpower bei einem konkreten Projekt aus.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

" LinkedIn-Profile sagen deshalb genau gar nichts über die Manpower bei einem konkreten Projekt aus."

Aha... gewagte These.
Und worauf genau möchtest du damit hinaus (jetzt mal an den Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskusion zurück gedacht)?


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du möchtest also allen ernstes glaubhaft darlegen, dass von den 9 hier genannten Sony Studios (die Teils aus gerade mal 40 Mitarbeitern bestehen) in Zukunft Stand-Alone Games (nicht mobile Games) zu erwarten sind, auf dir wir uns schon alle freuen können... ?
> 
> Respekt - dein Optimismus ist Beispiellos. Da würde jeder Analyst neidisch werden.


Blöd nur das ich das nur bei 4 Studios behauptet habe und auch Argumente geliefert habe. 2 Davon haben bereits Standalone Spiele für Konsolen geliefert, 3 haben Standalone Spiele für PS5 angekündigt. Bei den anderen habe ich bereits gesagt, dass es 3 Supporter und 2 Mobile Studios sind und nie behauptet, dass von diesen Standalone Spiele für Konsolen kommen. Das ignorierst du nur wieder absichtlich um die Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen. 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Sei mir aber nicht böse, wenn ich nicht so ganz daran glauben mag. Irgendwie sagt mir meine Erfahrung (und der gesunde Menschenverstand), dass es so vermutlich nicht kommen wird. Sry. Da wundert es mich dann auch nicht mehr, dass du verwirrt aus Diskussionen aussteigst.


Warum ich aussteige hab ich dir gesagt. Du bist nicht in der Lage eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen, ohne dabei ständig die Diskussionsgrundlage zu ändern.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Blöd nur das ich das nur bei 4 Studios behauptet habe und auch Argumente geliefert habe. 2 Davon haben bereits Standalone Spiele für Konsolen geliefert, 3 haben Standalone Spiele für PS5 angekündigt. Bei den anderen habe ich bereits gesagt, dass es 3 Supporter und 2 Mobile Studios sind und nie behauptet, dass von diesen Standalone Spiele für Konsolen kommen. Das ignorierst du nur wieder absichtlich um die Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen.
> 
> Warum ich aussteige hab ich dir gesagt. Du bist nicht in der Lage eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen, ohne dabei ständig die Diskussionsgrundlage zu ändern.



Welche Argmunte waren das konkret? Das muss ich jetzt doch nochmal hinterfragen. Denn die Punkte die du nanntest habe ich bereits entkräftigt.

Und: Ich habe dir 9 Studios nennen können, die unter die genannten Kategorien fallen. In Deiner Quelle ist die Funktion dieser Studios sogar gut dokumentiert. Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal mit Verstand durchlesen sollen... 
 Von welchem dieser 9 Studios erwartest du dir künftig relevante Stand Alone Projekte und warum? Wenn du mir das glaubhaft und schlüssig darlegen kannst, bin ich der letzte, der nicht bereit wäre zuzustimmen.
Also...?


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> " LinkedIn-Profile sagen deshalb genau gar nichts über die Manpower bei einem konkreten Projekt aus."
> 
> Aha... gewagte These.
> Und worauf genau möchtest du damit hinaus (jetzt mal an den Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskusion zurück gedacht)?


Weil es Supporter Studios gibt die kleinen Studios aushelfen. Nimm zum Beispiel Death Stranding, da haben extern 70 Mitarbeiter von Guerilla Games ausgeholfen. 

Außerdem war das nicht der Ausgangspunkt unserer Diskussion. Dieser war die Anzahl der Studios, nicht mehr.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Außerdem war das nicht der Ausgangspunkt unserer Diskussion. Dieser war die Anzahl der Studios, nicht mehr.


Ja absolut. Und bei der Anzahl haben wir auch schnell einen Konsenz gefunden.
Bei der Aufgabe der Studios stellst du dich nun aber quer, obwohl sie in deiner eignen Quelle gut einsehbar ist.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Hier O-Ton deiner Quelle zu diesen Sony Studios.

Ich habe nichts hinzu addiert:

1. Delight Works
"Nicht direkt ein Studio von PlayStation"
"....es könnte sein, dass sie Anime-Marken für Smartphones umsetzen werden"

2. Firesprite
"Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"

3. Forward Works
"Forward Works zählt zu den noch jungen und eher kleinen hauseigenen Studios, die sich rein auf den mobilen Markt fokussieren"

4. Haven Studios
"noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."

5. London Studio
"... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"

6. Malaysia Studio
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter

7. Nixxes
"Bekannt für PC-Ports"
"Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"

8. Pixelopus
"Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "

9. San Mateo Studio
"Bekannt für: Co-Entwicklung"

10. Savage Game Studios
"Bekannt für: Noch kein Spiel veröffentlich; Aufgabe: Mobile Game Entwicklung"

11. Valkyrie Entertainment
"Bekannt für: Guns Up, Unterstützung bei Spielen wie God of War (201; Aktuelles Projekt: TBA"

Ich lag tatsächlich falsch, denn es sind offensichtlich sogar 11 Studios, bei Sony, von denen man keine richtigen Stand Alone Games für Konsole erwarten kann. 

Also die Sache ist damit geklärt. Fakten. Nicht dein Geschwafel.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> *Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal mit Verstand durchlesen sollen...*


Wir sind also an dem Punkt angelangt an dem wir beleidigen. Ab hier hat sich eine sachliche Diskussion mit dir für mich endgültig erledigt. Beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> " LinkedIn-Profile sagen deshalb genau gar nichts über die Manpower bei einem konkreten Projekt aus."
> Aha... gewagte These.


Meinst du das jetzt ernst?


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Wir sind also an dem Punkt angelangt an dem wir beleidigen. Ab hier hat sich eine sachliche Diskussion mit dir für mich endgültig erledigt. Beleidigen lassen muss ich mich nicht.



War eine Feststellung. Wenn du daraus eine Beleidung erkennen willst ok. Ich finds etwas lächerlich, wie du dich damit rausziehen willst. Wie wäre es mal mit eingestehen, das man falsch liegt? Damit würdest du mal Größe zeigen. Bist du dazu im Stand?


Und was soll ich dann sagen der hier völlig zu unrecht mit Memes von dir bombadiert wird... Ich muss wohl ein dickes Fell haben.

 ...als der Einäugiger unter den Blinden. 

Halten wir nochmal fest. Es sind

25 Xbox Studios von denen 2 Publishing Funktionen Wahrnehmen = 23 Xbox Studios
ggü 24 PS Studios von denen 11 irrelevant sind, bleiben dort somit = 13 PS Studios

Es besteht bereits ein starkes Ungleichgewicht, was durch den A/B Deal noch deutlich verstärkt würde.
Wer was anderes behauptet belügt sich selbst.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> War eine Feststellung. Wenn du daraus eine Beleidung erkennen willst ok. Ich finds etwas lächerlich, wie du dich damit rausziehen willst. Wie wäre es mal mit eingestehen, das man falsch liegt? Damit würdest du mal Größe zeigen. Bist du dazu im Stand?
> 
> 
> Und was soll ich dann sagen der hier völlig zu unrecht mit Memes von dir bombadiert wird... Ich muss wohl ein dickes Fell haben.
> ...


Das ist keine Feststellung sondern eine Beleidigung, auch wenn du es anders verpackst und das muss ich mir nicht von dir nicht gefallen lassen. Hast dich halt selbst damit ins Aus geschossen. Schade das man das nicht melden kann, weil du es wieder gelöscht hast. 

1 Meme ist bei dir also bombardieren. Dachte dafür bräuchte es mehr als 1.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Feststellung sondern eine Beleidigung, auch wenn du es anders verpackst und das muss ich mir nicht von dir nicht gefallen lassen. Schade das man User nicht melden kann.
> 
> 1 Meme ist bei dir also bombardieren. Dachte dafür bräuchte es mehr als 1.




Wieso willst du  diese Diskussion weiter am leben halten, nachdem ich dir mit deiner eigenen Quelle die Hosen komplett in die Kniekehle gezogen habe? 
Hast du Inhalte? Dann her damit. Willst du nur rum mosern und beleidigt sein, weil du komplett daneben lagst?
Dann behalte es bitte für dich. Denn das interessiert hier sicher niemanden.

Das Thema "Anzahl Studios" sollte mit dem Post unten nun wirklich abgeschlossen sein. Du lagst falsch, somit bist du auch schuld, dass wir darüber so lange diskutieren mussten.

Hier geht es sowieso eigentlich um den Deal zwischen MS und ActivisionBlizzard. Vielleicht gibt es dazu ja noch Punkte. Von mir aus gerne auch kritischer natur. Aber Off-Topic war jetzt lange genug. Punkt.


----------



## McTrevor (16. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> " LinkedIn-Profile sagen deshalb genau gar nichts über die Manpower bei einem konkreten Projekt aus."
> 
> Aha... gewagte These.
> Und worauf genau möchtest du damit hinaus (jetzt mal an den Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskusion zurück gedacht)?


Ne, nicht gewagt. Das ist gelebte Praxis in der IT. Wir hatten Projekte mit 98% externem Personal. Als IT-Verfahrensverantwortlicher mit bald 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung erlaube ich mir, Bullshit von Unwissenden als solchen zu benennen. 

Zu dem Thema an sich habe ich keine Meinung. Mich stört nur dein Argumentationsstil aus Leugnen, verdrehen und beleidigen.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ne, nicht gewagt. Das ist gelebte Praxis in der IT. Wir hatten Projekte mit 98% externem Personal. Als IT-Verfahrensverantwortlicher mit bald 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung erlaube ich mir, Bullshit von Unwissenden als solchen zu benennen.
> 
> Zu dem Thema an sich habe ich keine Meinung. Mich stört nur dein Argumentationsstil aus Leugnen, verdrehen und beleidigen.



Joa. Aber eine Indikation über die Anzahl MA bekommst du über LinkedIn in aller Regel dennoch.
Die Quelle nutzen wir auch beruflich gerne, mit Erfolg, da sie dir eine Art "Blutbild" über Unternehmen verschafft. Wesentlich genauer bzw aktueller als bspw Wikipedia.

Das Thema hat sich allerdings zwischenzeitlich auch ohne die LinkedIn Quelle sehr deutlich klären lassen. Auch ohne deine Verleugnung, die man übrigens eher als Beleidung verstehen kann. Denn wie nun eindeutig belegt ist, war nicht ich es, der gelogen hat, sondern Garfield und du.

Linked in wäre eher was gewesen um die Argumentation weiter zu untermauern. Offenbar aber garnicht nötig. Haken dran.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. November 2022)

Mir geht der Deal ziemlich am Arsch vorbei. Activision/Blizzard haben eh keine Spiele die mich interessieren.


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mittlerweile das der Deal platzt.



Das glaube ich sofort. 
Spätestens jetzt.... Wenigstens bist du dieses mal ehrlich.


----------



## Yosh1907 (16. November 2022)

Soll es doch klappen. MS wird selbst mit dem Deal im Konsolen Sektor Sony nicht überholen. Dazu sind sie zu unsexy, der Output der Spiele sind größtenteils minderwertig und die Fanboys ganz ganz peinlich wobei sobald man den Gamepass Preis anzieht, werden die Lobpreisungen der Hartz IV Gang auch verstummen


----------



## FeralKid (16. November 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Soll es doch klappen. MS wird selbst mit dem Deal im Konsolen Sektor Sony nicht überholen.


Doch werden sie.
Qualitativ wie auch zahlenmäßig beim Umsatz. (25-26 Mrd Dollar Xbox vs 24 Mrd Dollar Playstation)

Ist aber ja krass provokant was du da von dir gibst...sehr *trollig*
Wo sind die Mods wenn sie tatsächlich mal gebraucht werden? 

Edit:
Ich habe das interessehalber mal in der Best4Planning (Welle II 2022) nachgesehen.
Das ist Deutschlands größte und representativste Marktmedia-Studie:

Tatsächlich ist es so, das Playstation Konsumenten im Vergleich zu Xbox Konsumenten, sowohl über das geringere Einkommens- als auch über das geringere Bildungsniveau (Schulabschluss) verfügen. Ich würde deswegen aber noch nicht soweit gehen und die Playstation User als "Hartz IV Gang" oder sonstige Unterschichten-Zugehörige bezeichnen. Sie sind im Schnitt auch etwas jünger als Xbox Zocker, was den sozialen Nachteil bei Playstation Usern zusätzlich begründet.


----------



## Toni (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wo sind die Mods wenn sie tatsächlich mal gebraucht werden?


wir lassen in dem Falle auch relativ viel von dir durchgehen, wenn du das hinterfragen willst, kannst du mich gerne persönlich anschreiben. 
Prinzipiell wäre es schön, wenn man die Diskussion auf Augenhöhe lässt und keine Seite versucht, von oben herab zu diskutieren


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das glaube ich sofort.
> Spätestens jetzt.... Wenigstens bist du dieses mal ehrlich.


Du bist der einzige Grund warum ich hoffe, dass der Deal nicht mehr durchgeht  Davor war es mir egal.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> wir lassen in dem Falle auch relativ viel von dir durchgehen, wenn du das hinterfragen willst, kannst du mich gerne persönlich anschreiben.
> Prinzipiell wäre es schön, wenn man die Diskussion auf Augenhöhe lässt und keine Seite versucht, von oben herab zu diskutieren


Sollte ich jemals gegen Randgruppen oder Minderheiten so aggressiv austeilen, wie der User (Hartz IV) hier daß getan hat, würde ich definitiv erwarten gesperrt zu werden.

Es ist schon ein ganz anderes Niveau, ob man verbal unter der Gürtellinie austeilt, oder eine Diskussion mit Zahlen, Daten, Fakten für sich entscheidet, so wie ich es hier getan habe. Letztlich gehe ich mal davon aus, daß ich hier mit Erwachsenen Menschen diskutiere, die sich über den Unterschied im klaren sind.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige Grund warum ich hoffe, dass der Deal nicht mehr durchgeht  Davor war es mir egal.


So hatte ich es auch verstanden.War mir eine Freude.
Das Bein hast du dir mit deiner Quelle allerdings selbst gestellt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Sollte ich jemals gegen Randgruppen oder Minderheiten so aggressiv austeilen, wie der User (Hartz IV) hier daß getan hat, würde ich definitiv erwarten gesperrt zu werden.
> 
> Es ist schon ein ganz anderes Niveau, ob man verbal unter der Gürtellinie austeilt, oder eine Diskussion mit Zahlen, Daten, Fakten für sich entscheidet, so wie ich es hier getan habe. Letztlich gehe ich mal davon aus, daß ich hier mit Erwachsenen Menschen diskutiere, die sich über den Unterschied im klaren sind.
> 
> ...


Die Diskussion wurde doch nur wegen deinen verbalen Entgleisungen beendet, die du sogar gelöscht hast, weil du festgestellt hast, dass du zu weit gegangen bist.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wurde doch nur wegen deinen verbalen Entgleisungen beendet, die du sogar gelöscht hast, weil du festgestellt hast, dass du zu weit gegangen bist.


Welche Entgleisung? Auch gelöscht habe ich nichts. Die mods hier sollten sogar in der Lage sein, dass nachzuvollziehen mit deren Tools.

Ist das also deine Art der Rechtfertigung? Erfundene Anschuldigungen? Oh ha... "Starke" Leistung. Ganz klasse...

Die Diskussion wurde offenbar beendet, weil deine eigene Quelle deine Aussagen komplett widerlegt hat. Deal with it und nimm's mit Würde. Das scheint dir überhaupt nicht zu gelingen. Nicht mein Problem. Ich kann dir nur nochmals empfehlen, beim nächsten Mal, Quellen die du selbst nutzt auch zu lesen und zu verstehen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Welche Entgleisung? Auch gelöscht habe ich nichts.
> Ist das deine Art der Rechtfertigung? Erfundene Anschuldigungen? Oh ha... "Starke" Leistung. Ganz klasse...


Dann hast du es halt wieder hinzugefügt. Der Kommentar wurde 5 MInuten später von dir editiert.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Du hast es gelöscht und dann nachträglich wieder hinzugefügt, als du gemerkt hast, dass ich dich bereits zitiert habe. Sieht man daran, weil dein Kommentar  5 Minuten später von dir editiert wurde.


Nein. Sicher nicht. Nur weil man einen Text ediert (machst du selbst ständig) heißt das nicht, daß man eine "verbale Entgleisung" hatte. Frei erfunden deinerseits. Geht's dir darum Mitleid zu erhaschen?


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Wieso muss ich hier immer direkt  an den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt denken, wenn ich irgendwas von Feralkid lese?


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein. Sicher nicht. Nur weil man einen Text ediert (machst du selbst ständig) heißt das nicht, daß man eine "verbale Entgleisung" hatte. Frei erfunden deinerseits. Geht's dir darum Mitleid zu erhaschen?


Die verbale Entgleisung ist doch wieder drin und habe ich sogar zitiert 
*"Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal mit Verstand durchlesen sollen...* "

Das ist nichts anderes als zu sagen, ich bin dumm oder nicht bei klarem Verstand.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die verbale Entgleisung ist doch wieder drin und habe ich sogar zitiert
> *"Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal mit Verstand durchlesen sollen...* "
> 
> Das ist nichts anderes als zu sagen, ich bin dumm oder nicht bei klarem Verstand.



Nochmal. Das ist nichts weiter als eine Feststellung. Die habe ich auch nicht gelöscht. Warum auch - es trifft ja zu.
Was du daraus für dich verstehst ist deine Sache.

Fakt aber ist:
Du hast eine Quelle verwendet, die deine Eigene Aussage komplett wiederlegt. Warum hast du das getan?

Meine Vermutung ist, du hast sie nicht richtig gelesen und verstanden. Hättest du das getan, hättest du die Quelle entweder nicht genutzt oder aber wohl gehofft, das dein Gegenüber (ich) sie ebenfalls nicht richtig lesen werden. Habe ich aber gemacht...

Wenn du jetzt, dass Gefühl für dich entwickelst, du seist deswegen "dumm" oder "nicht bei klarem Verstand", dann kann ich da leider auch nichts dafür. Das wirst du schon mit dir selbst ausmachen müssen... Denn das ist deine Aussage, nicht meine. Ich habe lediglich eine Feststellung gemacht.

So siehts nunmal aus.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Hier nochmal zum Verständnis was in deiner eigenen Quelle geschrieben steht:

1. Delight Works
"Nicht direkt ein Studio von PlayStation"
"....es könnte sein, dass sie Anime-Marken für Smartphones umsetzen werden"

2. Firesprite
"Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"

3. Forward Works
"Forward Works zählt zu den noch jungen und eher kleinen hauseigenen Studios, die sich rein auf den mobilen Markt fokussieren"

4. Haven Studios
"noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."

5. London Studio
"... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"

6. Malaysia Studio
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter

7. Nixxes
"Bekannt für PC-Ports"
"Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"

8. Pixelopus
"Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "

9. San Mateo Studio
"Bekannt für: Co-Entwicklung"

10. Savage Game Studios
"Bekannt für: Noch kein Spiel veröffentlich; Aufgabe: Mobile Game Entwicklung"

11. Valkyrie Entertainment
"Bekannt für: Guns Up, Unterstützung bei Spielen wie God of War (201; Aktuelles Projekt: TBA"


...Ich denke, wenn du dir das vorher mal in Ruhe durchgelesen hättest wäre diese Diskussion nicht so lang und zäh geworden.  Es war jedenfalls komplett überflüssig.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich hier immer direkt  an den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt denken, wenn ich irgendwas von Feralkid lese?


Spricht jedenfalls nicht gerade für dich.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Ich diskutiere nicht mehr mit dir über das Thema. Darüber sind wir dank deiner Beleidigung und herablassenden Art zu schreiben längst hinweg. Wenn du glaubst die Diskussion gewonnen zu haben, lasse ich dir gerne dieses "falsche" Gefühl, wenn es dir dann besser geht und du besser schlafen kannst.

Du verwendest eine abfällige Bemerkung dafür, statt zu schreiben, "*Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal genauer durchlesen sollen*" und das hast du bewusst getan, weil du gerne abfällig und von oben herab über andere schreibst um dich dann größer oder besser zu fühlen und die Meinungen anderer herabzusetzen. Und es ist eine Beleidigung zu schreiben, dass jemand seinen Verstand nicht benutzt. Dafür muss ich kein Gefühl entwickeln, es reicht wenn ich lese was du schreibst.


----------



## Toni (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> eine Diskussion mit Zahlen, Daten, Fakten für sich entscheidet, so wie ich es hier getan habe.


Nein, du lässt Argumente und Fakten aus der anderen Sicht nicht gelten, weil du sie teilweise anders wahrnimmst. Du bewertest Dinge unterschiedlich als andere User. Das wäre ok, wenn du deren Meinung nicht als nichtig darzustellen versuchst.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann lies und schau mal genauer hin (es geht um support-, Port-, no release- und Mobile- Studios)


Xbox hat auch mehrere Studios, die "nur" zuarbeiten, aber das finde ich nichtmal der springende Punkt: Warum sind Studios, die bis jetzt noch nichts released haben, nicht vollwertig?
Da bewertet man einfach unterschiedlich und mit unterschiedlichen Maßstäben lässt sich eben nicht vernünftig diskutieren, wenn man die Bewertung der anderen nicht für vollnimmt (was in diesem Falle herablassend wirkt).


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Nein, du lässt Argumente und Fakten aus der anderen Sicht nicht gelten, weil du sie teilweise anders wahrnimmst. Du bewertest Dinge unterschiedlich als andere User. Das wäre ok, wenn du deren Meinung nicht als nichtig darzustellen versuchst.
> 
> Xbox hat auch mehrere Studios, die "nur" zuarbeiten, aber das finde ich nichtmal der springende Punkt: Warum sind Studios, die bis jetzt noch nichts released haben, nicht vollwertig?
> Da bewertet man einfach unterschiedlich und mit unterschiedlichen Maßstäben lässt sich eben nicht vernünftig diskutieren, wenn man die Bewertung der anderen nicht für vollnimmt (was in diesem Falle herablassend wirkt).




Bei allem Respekt, aber das hier sind die Argumente und Fakten:

1. Delight Works
"Nicht direkt ein Studio von PlayStation"
"....es könnte sein, dass sie Anime-Marken für Smartphones umsetzen werden"

2. Firesprite
"Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"

3. Forward Works
"Forward Works zählt zu den noch jungen und eher kleinen hauseigenen Studios, die sich rein auf den mobilen Markt fokussieren"

4. Haven Studios
"noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."

5. London Studio
"... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"

6. Malaysia Studio
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter

7. Nixxes
"Bekannt für PC-Ports"
"Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"

8. Pixelopus
"Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "

9. San Mateo Studio
"Bekannt für: Co-Entwicklung"

10. Savage Game Studios
"Bekannt für: Noch kein Spiel veröffentlich; Aufgabe: Mobile Game Entwicklung"

11. Valkyrie Entertainment
"Bekannt für: Guns Up, Unterstützung bei Spielen wie God of War (201; Aktuelles Projekt: TBA"

Die Behauptung von Garfield, es gäbe lediglich 5 Playstationstudios die ausschließlich supporten bzw an mobile Games arbeiten ist ganz offensichtlich falsch. Seine eigene Quelle sagt jedenfalls etwas anderes. Das ist keine Auslegungssache sondern eine Tatsache.

Welche Studios hat Xbox, die nur zuarbeiten?
Wir haben 2 Publishing Studios gezählt - soweit so gut. Welche arbeiten aber nur zu?


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere nicht mehr mit dir über das Thema. Darüber sind wir dank deiner Beleidigung und herablassenden Art zu schreiben längst hinweg. Wenn du glaubst die Diskussion gewonnen zu haben, lasse ich dir gerne dieses "falsche" Gefühl, wenn es dir dann besser geht und du besser schlafen kannst.
> 
> Du verwendest eine abfällige Bemerkung dafür, statt zu schreiben, "*Du hättest sie dir vielleicht vorher mal genauer durchlesen sollen*" und das hast du bewusst getan, weil du gerne abfällig und von oben herab über andere schreibst um dich dann größer oder besser zu fühlen und die Meinungen anderer herabzusetzen. Und es ist eine Beleidigung zu schreiben, dass jemand seinen Verstand nicht benutzt. Dafür muss ich kein Gefühl entwickeln, es reicht wenn ich lese was du schreibst.



Dazu habe ich mich bereits geäussert. Argementativ hast du deine Behauptungen leider nicht belegen können.
Von mir aus können wir es gerne dabei belassen. Solltest du nochmals versuchen meine Aussagen zu widerlegen, würde ich mir allerdings wünschen, dass du einer Diskussion besser stand hältst.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Solltest du nochmals versuchen meine Aussagen zu widerlegen, würde ich mir allerdings wünschen, dass du einer Diskussion besser stand hältst.


Das hängt ganz von dir ab.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz von dir ab.


Irgendwie wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...
Ich mag vielleicht etwas arrogant rüber kommen. Ok - kann ich mit leben.

Tatsächlich ist es mir aber einfach nur lieber, dass man sich bei Diskussionen an den Fakten orientiert.
Wenn man Dinge behauptet ist es immer gut, wenn man sie auch belegen kann.

Und wenn man, wie du, widerlegt wird, schadet es nicht, einfach dazu zu stehen.
Das wäre eine gesunde Grundlage für eine Diskussion. Daher nein - ich bin ich mir da nicht sicher ob dir das beim nächsten mal gelingt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Welche Studios hat Xbox, die nur zuarbeiten?
> Wir haben 2 Publishing Studios gezählt - soweit so gut. Welche arbeiten aber nur zu?


The Initiative könnte man noch dazu zählen. Die haben zwar die Entwicklung von Perfect Dark gestartet, seit Anfang des Jahres soll aber Crystal Dynamics die Leitung der Entwicklung übernommen haben und The Initiaitive nur noch Co-Entwickler sein.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber das hier sind die Argumente und Fakten:


*Deine* Fakten.
Warum neue Studios die an ihrem ersten Projekt arbeiten oder Studios die sich auf VR konzentrieren oder kleine Studios die schon Spiele veröffentlicht haben nicht zählen verstehst aber wohl auch nur du allein.



Garfield1980 schrieb:


> The Initiative könnte man noch dazu zählen. Die haben zwar die Entwicklung von Perfect Dark gestartet, seit Anfang des Jahres soll aber Crystal Dynamics die Leitung der Entwicklung übernommen haben und The Initiaitive nur noch Co-Entwickler sein.


Crystal Dynamics gehört doch jetzt zu Embracer. Was haben die mit MS am Hut?


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> The Initiative könnte man noch dazu zählen. Die haben zwar die Entwicklung von Perfect Dark gestartet, seit Anfang des Jahres soll aber Crystal Dynamics die Leitung der Entwicklung übernommen haben und The Initiaitive nur noch Co-Entwickler sein.



Ja, zähl sie doch gern dazu.
Ich hatte sie, wie du ja weißt selbst vorgeschlagen, auch wenn den Projektlead meines Wissens The Initiative hat (was auch mehr Sinn ergibt, da dort sehr hochrangige Entwickler mit viel Erfahrung arbeiten) und Crystal Dynamics "nur" zuarbeiten. Der Chef von The Inititative ist der ehemalige Studio Head von Crystal Dynamics. Er kennt sein Team dort sicher noch gut.

Wäre dann immerhin schonmal 3 (Xbox) zu 11 (Playstation) supporter und Mobile Studios.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Crystal Dynamics gehört doch jetzt zu Embracer. Was haben die mit MS am Hut?


Es geht dabei um alte Verträge vor der Übernahme, die wohl weiter erfüllt werden. Crystal Dynamics entwickeln immer noch zusammen mit MS am Perfect Dark Reboot.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> *Deine* Fakten.
> Warum neue Studios die an ihrem ersten Projekt arbeiten oder Studios die sich auf VR konzentrieren oder kleine Studios die schon Spiele veröffentlicht haben nicht zählen verstehst aber wohl auch nur du allein.


Vorallem zählt das erst alles nicht, nachdem es ihm nicht mehr in den Kram passt


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei um alte Verträge vor der Übernahme, die wohl weiter erfüllt werden. Crystal Dynamics entwickeln immer noch zusammen mit MS am Perfect Dark Reboot.


Exakt. Gallagher (oder so ähnlich) heißt der Studio Head, der zuvor bei Crystal Dynamics und nun bei The Initiative im Lead ist.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, zähl sie doch gern dazu.
> Ich hatte sie, wie du ja weißt selbst vorgeschlagen, auch wenn den Projektlead meines Wissens The Initiative hat (was auch mehr Sinn ergibt, da dort sehr hochrangige Entwickler mit viel Erfahrung arbeiten) und Crystal Dynamics "nur" zuarbeiten.


Eher gearbeitet haben, The Initiaitive hat im letzten Jahr und Anfang des Jahres die Hälfte des Kernteams verloren, darunter fast das komplette Führungspersonal wie Game Director Dan Neuburger, Design Director Drew Murray, Lead Level Designer Chris O’Neill, Principal World Builder Jolyon Myers, die beiden ranghöchsten Autoren, Technical Director, den Tech Art Director, Lead Gameplay Engineer, Lead Animator, QA Lead und mehr. Von 70 Mitarbeitern sind 34 gegangen.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Eher gearbeitet haben, The Initiaitive hat im letzten Jahr und Anfang des Jahres die Hälfte des Kernteams verloren, darunter fast das komplette Führungspersonal wie Game Director Dan Neuburger, Design Director Drew Murray, Lead Level Designer Chris O’Neill, Principal World Builder Jolyon Myers, die beiden ranghöchsten Autoren, Technical Director, den Tech Art Director, Lead Gameplay Engineer, Lead Animator, QA Lead und mehr. Von 70 Mitarbeitern sind 34 gegangen.



Wie dramatisch. Klingt aber spannend!
Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass die Kenzeptphase von Perfect Dark abgeschlossen ist und man sich nun mit Crystal Dynamics ein ca. 350 MA starkes Team für die Umsetzungsphase an Board geholt hat...
Was sagt deine Quelle zu den Hintergründen?


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Schau mal, was ich ganz frisch (von heute) dazu gefunden habe:








						Crystal Dynamics claims Perfect Dark development is going ‘extremely well’ | VGC
					

Embracer Group also provides updates on Tomb Raider and Guardians of the Galaxy…




					www.videogameschronicle.com
				




Scheint wohl alles wie geplant zu laufen. 
Abgänge gab es in der Tat, was auch auf den Führungsstil von Gallagher zurückzuführen ist. Das Projekt scheint aber in der Kooperation mit Crystal Dynamics sehr gute Fortschritte zu machen.


----------



## Datalus (17. November 2022)

Bei MS läuft keine Entwicklung wie geplant


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wie dramatisch. Klingt aber spannend!
> Es könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass die Kenzeptphase von Perfect Dark abgeschlossen ist und man sich nun mit Crystal Dynamics ein ca. 350 MA starkes Team für die Umsetzungsphase an Board geholt hat...
> Was sagt deine Quelle zu den Hintergründen?


Laut ehemaligen Mitarbeitern die Führungspositionen inne hatten: Mangel an kreativer Autonomie, langsamer Entwicklungsfortschritt, man sei überrascht wie nachsichtig Microsoft mit dem mangelnden Fortschritt umgegangen ist, es habe sich nie eine solide Unternehmenskultur gebildet, unzufrieden und frustriert mit der vorgegebenen Richtung von Studio Head Darrell Gallagher und Game Director Daniel Neuburger (der inzwischen nicht mehr dabei ist), es wird nicht wie auf der Website beschrieben ein kollaboratives und kreatives Umfeld  gefördert, stattdessen eine Hierarchie von oben nach unten, erwartet wurde aber eine umgekehrte Hierarchie.









						Perfect Dark: Personalprobleme beim Entwicklerstudio The Initiative?
					

Ist die Mitarbeit von Crystal Dynamics Schuld an den Personalproblemen beim Perfect Dark-Entwicklerstudio The Initiative? Wie Video Games Chronicle (VGC) berichtet, hat bereits die Hälfte des Kernentwicklungsteam das Entwicklerstudio The Initiative verlassen. Insgesamt soll es sich dabei um...




					www.insidexbox.de
				











						The Initiative: Die Hälfte des Kernteams hat das Studio letztes Jahr verlassen
					

Der Entwickler The Initiative steckt offenbar in Schwierigkeiten, denn die Hälfte des Kernteams verließ das Studio im letzten Jahr.




					www.xboxdynasty.de


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Laut ehemaligen Mitarbeitern die Führungspositionen inne hatten: Mangel an kreativer Autonomie, langsamer Entwicklungsfortschritt, man sei überrascht wie nachsichtig Microsoft mit dem mangelnden Fortschritt umgegangen ist, es habe sich nie eine solide Unternehmenskultur gebildet, unzufrieden und frustriert mit der vorgegebenen Richtung von Studio Head Darrell Gallagher und Game Director Daniel Neuburger (der inzwischen nicht mehr dabei ist), es wird nicht wie auf der Website beschrieben ein kollaboratives und kreatives Umfeld  gefördert, stattdessen eine Hierarchie von oben nach unten, erwartet wurde aber eine umgekehrte Hierarchie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, habe ich auf dem Zettel. In der Quelle von heute wird das ganze noch etwas mehr konkretisiert. Das MS (Phil Spencer) den eigenen Studios äusserst viel kreativen Freiraum lässt ist bekannt. Qualität hat Vorrang. 
Die Kritik ging demnach vor allem Richtung Mr Gallagher. So wie es aussieht, hat man die Sache aber gut in den Griff bekommen und arbeitet mit gutem Fortschritt an dem AAA Projekt Perfect Dark.


Datalus schrieb:


> Bei MS läuft keine Entwicklung wie geplant


Gewagt Aussage. Zumindest aber laufen die Entwicklungen bei MS. 
Bei Sony scheint es nach diesem Jahr bis auf Wolverine und Spiderman gar keine mehr zu geben.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Gewagt Aussage. Zumindest aber laufen die Entwicklungen bei MS.
> Bei Sony scheint es nach diesem Jahr bis auf Wolverine und Spiderman gar keine mehr zu geben.


Bisschen mehr ist schon angekündigt, wenn auch fast alles noch keinen Namen hat.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr ist schon angekündigt, wenn auch fast alles noch keinen Namen hat.


Ja, ist ziemlich mager... Angeblich haben sie die Show ja verschoben, um den Behörden für die Zustimmung den A/B Deal kein Futter zu geben, aber daran glaube ich irgendwie nicht so recht. Zumal es ja schon ewig her ist, dass es da die letzte Ankündigungswelle gab (State of Plays zähle ich nicht dazu...), weit bevor die Übernahme von MS überhaupt bekannt gegeben wurde. Etwas seltsam ist das schon. Andererseits haben die größeren Studios von Sony ja gerade erst etwas geliefert und von den anderen darf man vielleicht nicht zu viel erwarten.

Ich denke das sony in den nächsten Jahren daher erstmal auf partnerschaften mit Thirds setzen wird, wie zB mit Final Fantasy und Co. Würde Sinn machen für sie, wenn man selbst nicht leifern kann.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, ist ziemlich mager... Angeblich haben sie die Show ja verschoben, um den Behörden für die Zustimmung den A/B Deal kein Futter zu geben, aber daran glaube ich irgendwie nicht so recht. Zumal es ja schon ewig her ist, dass es da die letzte Ankündigungswelle gab (State of Plays zähle ich nicht dazu...), weit bevor die Übernahme von MS überhaupt bekannt gegeben wurde. Etwas seltsam ist das schon. Andererseits haben die größeren Studios von Sony ja gerade erst etwas geliefert und von den anderen darf man vielleicht nicht zu viel erwarten.
> 
> Ich denke das sony in den nächsten Jahren daher erstmal auf partnerschaften mit Thirds setzen wird, wie zB mit Final Fantasy und Co. Würde Sinn machen für sie, wenn man selbst nicht leifern kann.


Über mangelnden Spielenachschub musste ich mir bei Sony noch nie Gedanken machen. Ab und zu gabs mal ein schwächeres Jahr, genug zum zocken gabs trotzdem immer. Bin mir sicher die werden auch die kommenden Jahre liefern. Zumal man einige Studios massiv ausgebaut hat und diverse Studios an mehreren Spielen arbeiten und nicht nur an einem. 2023 erscheint noch das Standalone MP Spiel von Naughty Dog und ein neues Horizon für VR. Vielleicht auch die neue IP von Bluepoint, an der seit 4 Jahren gearbeitet wird. Das God of War Studio Santa Monica arbeitet auch an mehreren Projekten, darunter seit vielen Jahren an einer neuen IP. Wer weiß an was die anderen Studios arbeiten. Bleibt spannend.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Über mangelnden Spielenachschub musste ich mir bei Sony noch nie Gedanken machen. Ab und zu gabs mal ein schwächeres Jahr, genug zum zocken gabs trotzdem immer. Bin mir sicher die werden auch die kommenden Jahre liefern. Zumal man einige Studios massiv ausgebaut hat und diverse Studios an mehreren Spielen arbeiten und nicht nur an einem. 2023 erscheint noch das Standalone MP Spiel von Naughty Dog und ein neues Horizon für VR. Vielleicht auch die neue IP von Bluepoint, an der seit 4 Jahren gearbeitet wird. Das God of War Studio Santa Monica arbeitet auch an mehreren Projekten, darunter seit vielen Jahren an einer neuen IP. Wer weiß an was die anderen Studios arbeiten. Bleibt spannend.


Es werden bestimmt demnächst Spiele dort angekündigt. Muss.

Hoffe es ist dann auch mal was abseits von Action Adventures dabei. Vielleicht mal ein shooter oder ein RPG. Das wäre nicht schlecht. Früher hatten sie ja auch etwas Diversität. Hoffe da kommt mal die Trendwende.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> *Deine* Fakten.
> Warum neue Studios die an ihrem ersten Projekt arbeiten oder Studios die sich auf VR konzentrieren oder kleine Studios die schon Spiele veröffentlicht haben nicht zählen verstehst aber wohl auch nur du allein.


Ich sage nicht, daß diese Studios garnichts wert sind, aber natürlich sind sie ggü "richtigen" Studios oder gar AAA Studios ein Stück weit irrelevant.
Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Studio eine reine supporter Rolle hat, oder sich ausschließlich um Mobile Krams kümmert. Dies ist bei den 11 genannten Sony Studios offenbar so. GamePro behauptet das jedenfalls. Wie seriös die GamePro ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Lese ich nicht. 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man wirklich erklären muss, warum das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, daß diese Studios garnichts wert sind, aber natürlich sind sie ggü "richtigen" Studios oder gar AAA Studios ein Stück weit irrelevant.


Und was "richtige" Studios sind entscheidest wohl du oder wie?

Haven ist doch das Studio von Jade Raymond soweit ich weiß. Hat vorher für Google entwickelt und wurde nach dem Stadia Flop halt von Sony übernommen. Weil eine Frau mit jahrelanger Erfahrung ein eigenes Studio gegründet hat und nun am ersten Spiel arbeitet ist es also kein "richtiges" Studio? Das Spiel soll ja irgendein Live Service Kram werden. Sowas feierst du doch immer ab. 

London Studio macht schon seit ewigkeiten Spiele für die Sony Peripherie. Singstar, Eyetoy und jetzt eben VR. 
Aus welchem Grund ist das kein "richtiges" Studio? 

Firesprite hat laut Wikipedia auch schon eigene Spiele gemacht.
Pixelopus ebenfalls.

Hab diesen Gamepro Artikel nicht gelesen. Interessiert mich auch null. Aber hat schon irgendwie den Eindruck als hättest du in deiner Liste nur das genannt was dir grade wieder in den kram gepasst hat.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Und was "richtige" Studios sind entscheidest wohl du oder wie?
> 
> Haven ist doch das Studio von Jade Raymond soweit ich weiß. Hat vorher für Google entwickelt und wurde nach dem Stadia Flop halt von Sony übernommen. Weil eine Frau mit jahrelanger Erfahrung ein eigenes Studio gegründet hat und nun am ersten Spiel arbeitet ist es also kein "richtiges" Studio? Das Spiel soll ja irgendein Live Service Kram werden. Sowas feierst du doch immer ab.
> 
> ...


Du kannst gerne neue Quellen nennen. Ich habe mich auf die Quelle von Garfield bezogen. GamePro. Demnach sind ALLE diese Studios entweder Support oder mobile Studios. Haven mag da noch die Ausnahme sein, aber hey wir wollten ja nicht so kleinlich sein und würden daher auch the initiative dazu zählen.  
Das kleinste von den Sony Studios, Pixoupolus, hat gerade mal 9 Leute. Studenten. Wenn sowas für dich ein "richtiges" Studio ist, ok.

Und ich habe da nichts genommen, was mir in den Kram passt, sondern 1:1 das, was die Gamepro dazu schreibt. Du sagst du hast es nichtmal gelesen. Machst mir aber Vorwürfe. Vielleicht besser erstmal lesen und dann Kritik üben. Wiederhol doch nicht den Fehler, den andere schon vor dir gemacht haben.
Wie nah an der Wahrheit die Inhalte der Gamepro wiederum sind, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es werden bestimmt demnächst Spiele dort angekündigt. Muss.
> 
> Hoffe es ist dann auch mal was abseits von Action Adventures dabei. Vielleicht mal ein shooter oder ein RPG. Das wäre nicht schlecht. Früher hatten sie ja auch etwas Diversität. Hoffe da kommt mal die Trendwende.


Uii ...warum hier denn  auf einmal so fordernd? 
Ich hoffe mal, du warst dieses  Jahr auch genauso kritisch Microsoft gegenüber.
Wie viele Spiele haben die dieses Jahr nochmal veröffentlicht? Zwei oder drei?
Sonst kommst etwas heuchlerisch rüber 

@Action Adventures
Sind das eigentlich wieder deine berühmten "Fakten", die du ständig raushaust? 
Gran Turismo ist z.B. kein Action-Adventure 
Horizon  ist übrigens ein Action RPG.  Demon's Souls ist ein RPG.
Returnal ein 3rd-Person-Shooter. Ratchet&Clank ist ein Plattformer mit Shooter-Elementen. Astrobot und Sackboy sind klassische Jump'n'Runs. Dreams ist ... ähm... keine Ahnung was genau 

Das sind alles Titel, die in den letzten zwei Jahren erschienen sind.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Uii ...warum hier denn  auf einmal so fordernd?
> Ich hoffe mal, du warst dieses  Jahr auch genauso kritisch Microsoft gegenüber.
> Wie viele Spiele haben die dieses Jahr nochmal veröffentlicht? Zwei oder drei?
> Sonst kommst etwas heuchlerisch rüber
> ...


Absolut. Microsoft hat letztes Jahr stark geliefert und dieses Jahr keinesfalls. Im nächsten Jahr dafür wohl wieder umso mehr. Zudem sprachen wir über Ankündigungen. Da ist bei Sony seit geraumer Zeit absolute funkstille. Bei MS ist viel in der Mache, was zumindest auf dem Papier schonmal top klingt.

Den Fokus auf Action Adventures muss man Sony allerdings beipflichten. Selbst ein Horizon hat mehr davon, als von einem RPG, aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon.

GT und R&C sind tatsächlich andere Genres. Dreams sicher auch, allerdings älter als du schreibst. 
Dennoch wäre ein echtes RPG, shooter oder RTS mal eine willkomme Abwechslung bei Sony. Gerade die größeren Studios dort arbeiten wohl allesamt nur an diesem einen Genre. Etwas Diversität würde mir persönlich besser gefallen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne neue Quellen nennen. Ich habe mich auf die Quelle von Garfield bezogen. GamePro. Demnach sind ALLE diese Studios entweder Support oder mobile Studios. Das kleinste davon, Pixoupolus, hat gerade mal 9 Leute. Studenten. Wenn sowas für dich ein "richtiges" Studio ist, ok.


Wie gesagt habe ich 5 Minuten Wikipedia bemüht.
Aber selbst aus den Zitaten in deiner Liste geht nicht hervor dass das alles nur Support oder mobile Studios sind. Also hast du nur falsch zitiert oder es selbst dazugedichtet? 

Und wie viele Mitarbeiter ein  Studio hat ist für mich ehrlich gesagt vollkommen irrelevant. Was am Ende dabei raus kommt zählt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Ich verstehe auch nicht das zum Beispiel Haven Studios ein Supporter oder Mobile Studio sein sollen. Ich hab bereits mehrmals geschrieben das die an einem eigenen AAA Live Service MP Spiel für PS5 arbeiten. 








						PlayStation übernimmt die Haven Studios - Multiplayer-Spiel mit sich entwickelnder Welt in Arbeit
					

Nach anfänglicher Partnerschaft hat PlayStation die Haven Studios von Jade Raymond nun vollständig in die PlayStation-Familie eingegliedert!




					www.eurogamer.de


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Demon's Souls ist ein echtes RPG.

Was heißt hier eig. "arbeiten alle an diesem Genre?
Action Adventure ist auch nicht gleich Action Adventure 
Ein Uncharted ist doch was vollkommen anderes als ein GoW. Das Eine ist ein linearer Schlauch-Level-3rd-Person-Shooter, das andere ein  Semi-Open-World-Hack'n'Slay mit Loot und RPG-System. Die beiden Reihen spielen sich doch komplett unterschiedlich.
Spiderman geht wieder in eine andere Richtung mit der Open-Word.
 Die Kern-Gameplay-Mechaniken unterschieden sich da schon recht stark voneinander. Klar sind das irgendwo alles Action Adventures, aber ob das Sinn macht, die alle in einen Topf zu schmeißen? Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Malaysia Studio sind ebenfalls kein Supporter oder Mobile Sutdio. Die arbeiten für PS5 an einem eigenen Spiel, bei dem es sich um die Rückkehr einer bekannten Playstation Marke handelt. 








						PS5: Sony Malaysia arbeitet offenbar am Comeback einer beliebten Marke
					

Im kommenden Monat läuten Microsoft und Sony Interactive Entertainment mit der Xbox Series X/S und der PlayStation 5 die neue Konsolen-Generation ein. Wie vor einigen Wochen bekannt gegeben wurde…




					www.play3.de


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich 5 Minuten Wikipedia bemüht.
> Aber selbst aus den Zitaten in deiner Liste geht nicht hervor dass das alles nur Support oder mobile Studios sind. Also hast du nur falsch zitiert oder es selbst dazugedichtet?
> 
> Und wie viele Mitarbeiter ein  Studio hat ist für mich ehrlich gesagt vollkommen irrelevant. Was am Ende dabei raus kommt zählt.


Aus welchem Zitat in der Liste geht dies nicht hervor? Haven wäre ein "Streitfall" aber dann dürften wir the initiative auch nicht dazu zählen, was sich wiederum ausgleicht. Bei allen anderen Studios schreibt GamePro klar, dass es sich um Support bzw mobile Studios handelt. Lies es nach, bevor du behauptest ich erfinde was dazu, denn das tue ich nicht.

Andernfalls könnte ich ja ebenso behaupten, du denkst dir aus was auf Wikipedia steht... So macht man sich aber nur unglaubwürdig. Daher erst lesen, dann schreiben.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Malaysia Studio sind ebenfalls kein Supporter oder Mobile Sutdio. Die arbeiten für PS5 an einem eigenen Spiel, bei dem es sich um die Rückkehr einer bekannten Playstation Marke handelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu Malaysia Studio schreibt GamePro:
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Laut linked in haben sie 55 Mitarbeiter

Erwarte da gerne was du willst, aber ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass du Anfangs von 2 mobile und 3 Support Studios geschrieben hattest, was wirklich voll daneben lag. 

Zumindest wenn wir deiner Quelle GamePro glauben schenken wollen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus welchem Zitat in der Liste geht dies nicht hervor? Haven wäre ein "Streitfall" aber dann dürften wir the initiative auch nicht dazu zählen, was sich wiederum ausgleicht. Bei allen anderen Studios schreibt GamePro klar, dass es sich um Support bzw mobile Studios handelt. Lies es nach, bevor du behauptest ich erfinde was dazu, denn das tue ich nicht.
> 
> Andernfalls könnte ich ja ebenso behaupten, du denkst dir aus was auf Wikipedia steht... So macht man sich aber nur unglaubwürdig. Daher erst lesen, dann schreiben.
> 
> ...


Es ist trotzdem kein Supporter Studios was du immer noch behauptest. Die arbeiten nicht als Co-Entwickler für jemanden, sondern entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel. Nur mal zur Info, Hellblade 2 wird von 40 Mitarbeitern entwickelt. Man kann also einiges auf die Beine stellen mit 55 Mitarbeitern, zumal Sony Supporter Studios hat die aushelfen können


FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus welchem Zitat in der Liste geht dies nicht hervor. Haven wäre ein "Streitfall" aber dann dürften wir the initiative auch nicht dazu zählen, was sich wiederum ausgleicht. Bei allen anderen Studios schreibt GamePro klar, dass es sich um Support bzw mobile Studios handelt. Lies es nach, bevor du behauptest ich erfinde was dazu, denn das tue ich nicht.
> 
> Andernfalls könnte ich ja ebenso behaupten, du denkst dir aus was auf Wikipedia steht... So macht man sich aber nur unglaubwürdig. Daher erst lesen, dann schreiben.


Warum war Haven ein Streitfall? Die arbeiten alleine an einem eigenen AAA Live Service MP Spiel für PS5. Kein Mobile Spiel, keine Supporter Rolle. Was gibt es daran auszusetzen? Die bestehen mittlerweile aus 104 Mitarbeitern.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem kein Supporter Studios was du immer noch behauptest. Die arbeiten nicht als Co-Entwickler für jemanden, sondern entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel. Nur mal zur Info, Hellblade 2 wird von 40 Mitarbeitern entwickelt.


Dein "trotzdem" liest sich jetzt irgendwie kindisch, ist aber zumindest ein Eingeständnis, daß du klar daneben lagst. Haken dran.

Was Hellblade betrifft ist das schon wieder eine Behauptung für die du bitte auch eine Quelle liefern musst. Ich will das garnicht abstreiten, gebe aber zu bedenken, daß alleine bei ninja theory rund 140 Leute arbeiten und das Game womöglich in Kooperation mit anderen entsteht.
Hast du eine Quelle?


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Wir können auch einen Haken dran machen, weil du es fälschlicherweise als Support-Studio bezeichnet hast. Ist das auch ein Eingeständnis?


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem kein Supporter Studios was du immer noch behauptest. Die arbeiten nicht als Co-Entwickler für jemanden, sondern entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel. Nur mal zur Info, Hellblade 2 wird von 40 Mitarbeitern entwickelt. Man kann also einiges auf die Beine stellen mit 55 Mitarbeitern, zumal Sony Supporter Studios hat die aushelfen können
> 
> Warum war Haven ein Streitfall? Die arbeiten alleine an einem eigenen AAA Live Service MP Spiel für PS5. Kein Mobile Spiel, keine Supporter Rolle. Was gibt es daran auszusetzen? Die bestehen mittlerweile aus 104 Mitarbeitern.


Haben hat genau wie The initiative noch nie ein Spiel entwickelt. Entweder beide gehören in die Liste rein, oder beide sind draußen. Du wolltest the initiative drinnen haben, was ich auch gut geheißen hatte, da akzeptiere ebenso, daß haven rein gehört. Sonst wäre es wieder ein äpfel birnen Vergleich.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dein "trotzdem" liest sich jetzt irgendwie kindisch, ist aber zumindest ein Eingeständnis, daß du klar daneben lagst. Haken dran.
> 
> Was Hellblade betrifft ist das schon wieder eine Behauptung für die du bitte auch eine Quelle liefern musst. Ich will das garnicht abstreiten, gebe aber zu bedenken, daß alleine bei ninja theory rund 140 Leute arbeiten und das Game womöglich in Kooperation mit anderen entsteht.
> Hast du eine Quelle?


Inwiefern ist das ein Eingeständnis wenn ich belege, dass es nicht wie von dir behauptet ein Supporter Studio ist 

Zitat" Laut Antoniades ist das Entwicklungsteam hinter Hellblade 2 etwa doppelt so groß wie das des ersten Teils. Während der Entwicklung von Hellblade 1 bestand das Entwicklungsteam aus ungefähr 20 Mitarbeitern. Basierend auf Antoniades' Aussage lässt sich also schließen, dass aktuell etwa 40 Personen an Hellblade 2 arbeiten."








						Hellblade 2 - Entwicklungsteam ist doppelt so groß wie bei Teil 1
					

Tameem Antoniades von Ninja THeory hat ein wenig über den zweiten Hellblade-Teil geplaudert und angedeutet, worum es in Senua's Saga gehen wird.




					www.gamepro.de


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wir können auch einen Haken dran machen, weil du es fälschlicherweise als Support-Studio bezeichnet hast. Ist das auch ein Eingeständnis?


Wir können natürlich unfassbar kleinlich werden, aber wenn ich nochmal an den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion erinnern darf, wo es darum ging, dass MS und Sony auf dem Papier ähnlich viele Studios haben, beim genauen hinschauen aber fast die Hälfte der Sony Studios mobile oder Support Rollen einnimmt, was bei MS eben nicht der Fall ist, dann fühle ich mich unterm Strich in dieser Aussage klar bestätigt, wo andere zunächst widersprechen wollten, nun aber doch zurück gerudert sind. Ist ok.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr wusste, um was es eigentlich ging


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das ein Eingeständnis wenn ich belege, dass es nicht wie von dir behauptet ein Supporter Studio ist
> 
> Zitat" Laut Antoniades ist das Entwicklungsteam hinter Hellblade 2 etwa doppelt so groß wie das des ersten Teils. Während der Entwicklung von Hellblade 1 bestand das Entwicklungsteam aus ungefähr 20 Mitarbeitern. Basierend auf Antoniades' Aussage lässt sich also schließen, dass aktuell etwa 40 Personen an Hellblade 2 arbeiten."
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Artikel von Anfang 2020 bevor man in die Vollproduktion des Spiels eingestiegen ist. Ich glaube das hat heute keinen Bestand mehr. Da werden eher die 100+ Leute dran arbeiten, was ich allerdings so nicht belegen kann. Aber komm, so eine alte Quelle...  vielmehr Personal wird es dennoch nicht brauchen. Ich hoffe, dass Hellblade 2 dieses Mal auch beim Gameplay überzeugt, fürchte aber nein. Ähnlich wie God of war, einfach zu monoton, langsam und langweilig. Meine Meinung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. November 2022)

__ Giphy
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
giphy.com/gifs/fjyGF2Zo9D3h8ggnxJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Giphy. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr wusste, um was es eigentlich ging


Verständlich!


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ist ein Artikel von Anfang 2020 bevor man in die Vollproduktion des Spiels eingestiegen ist. Ich glaube das hat heute keinen Bestand mehr. Da werden eher die 100+ Leute dran arbeiten, was ich allerdings so nicht belegen kann. Aber komm, so eine alte Quelle...


Zeig mir eine Quelle die was anderes sagt, dann hat sich das erledigt. Kannst du aber nicht. Also bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als der Quelle zu glauben. Zumal Teil 1 auch in der Vollproduktion von 20 Mitarbeitern entwickelt wurde.

London Studio sind übrigens auch kein Supporter oder Mobile Studio, die haben noch nie ein Mobile Spiel oder eins in Kooperation entwickelt/angekündigt, sondern immer ihre eigenen Spiele gemacht. Darunter auch AAA Spiele wie The Getaway 1+2. Zuletzt eben Spiele für Eye Toy, Singstar und VR.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine Quelle die was anderes sagt, dann hat sich das erledigt. Kannst du aber nicht. Also bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als der Quelle zu glauben. Zumal Teil 1 auch in der Vollproduktion von 20 Mitarbeitern entwickelt wurde.
> London Studio sind übrigens auch kein Supporter oder Mobile Studio, die haben noch nie ein Mobile Spiel oder eins in Kooperation entwickelt/angekündigt, sondern immer ihre eigenen Spiele gemacht. Darunter auch AAA Spiele wie The Getaway 1+2. Zuletzt eben Spiele für Eye Toy, Singstar und VR.


Wie gesagt, es ist einer sehr alte Quelle und als diese muss man sie betrachten. Ob man daran glauben mag, daß sich daran in fast drei Jahren nichts geändert hat muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wir sind  jedenfalls nicht gezwungen dem glauben zu schenken.  

Zu London Studio weißt du ja selbst was GamePro dazu schreibt. War Manchester Studio nicht auch ein reines VR Studio bevor es geschlossen wurde? Ich glaube schon. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr 100% sicher.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zu London Studio weißt du ja selbst was GamePro dazu schreibt. War Manchester Studio nicht auch ein reines VR Studio bevor es geschlossen wurde? Ich glaube schon. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr 100% sicher.


Und ich hab dir gesagt, dass das nächste Spiel der London Studios ein Live Service Online Co-Op Actionspiel für die PS5 ist, dass offiziell angekündigt wurde und für das es auch ein erstes Artwork gibt. Hier ein Artikel zum Spiel in dem auch steht, dass es kein VR Spiel oder Kamera Spiel ist. Ist also kein reines VR Studio. 
https://www.golem.de/news/sony-play...schickt-drachen-in-die-stadt-2210-169329.html


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Und ich hab dir gesagt, dass das nächste Spiel der London Studios ein Live Service Online Co-Op Actionspiel für die PS5 ist, dass offiziell angekündigt wurde und für das es auch ein erstes Artwork gibt. Hier ein Artikel zum Spiel in dem auch steht, dass es kein VR Spiel oder Kamera Spiel ist. Ist also kein reines VR Studio.
> https://www.golem.de/news/sony-play...schickt-drachen-in-die-stadt-2210-169329.html


Ich hatte mich bislang wie gesagt an deiner anderen Quelle (GamePro) orientiert. Jede bessere Quelle ist mir herzlich willkommen, wenn sie denn besser ist. Diese scheint zumindest aktueller zu sein.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Bei Pixelopus weiß ich nicht wie viele Mitarbeiter dort mittlerweile sind. Die 9 Mitarbeiter bezogen sich laut Gamepro auf die Gründung 2014. Die haben seitdem neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt. Denke dennoch das es weiterhin ein kleines Studio ist. Aber auch hier, kein Supporter oder Mobile Sutdio. Die entwickeln ihre eigenen Spiele. Zuletzt das großartige  Conrete Genie für PS4. Haben auch ein neues Spiel für PS5 angekündigt bei dem man Unterstützung von Sony Pictures Animation (Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse) bekommt. Haben dadurch mehr Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung. Die dürften bei Grafik und Animationen helfen. 








						PixelOpus: Entwickler von Conrete Genie arbeitet an "aufregendem PS5-Spiel" • JPGAMES.DE
					

Demnach entsteht das Spiel in Zusammenarbeit mit Sony Pictures Animation (Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse).



					jpgames.de


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier aber auch wieder aus. Muss weiter God of War spielen. Will das endlich durch haben um The Pentiment weiter spielen zu können, ein MS Spiel von 15 Mitarbeitern. Will wissen was an dem Spiel so toll sein soll, bisher zündet es nicht bei mir.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier aber auch wieder aus. Muss weiter God of War spielen. Will das endlich durch haben um The Pentiment weiter spielen zu können, ein MS Spiel von 15 Mitarbeitern. Will wissen was an dem Spiel so toll sein soll, bisher zündet es nicht bei mir.


God of war schaue ich aktuell im Lets Play. Ich muss da ständig vorspulen, weil das Gameplay einfach super monoton ist. Mich interessiert lediglich die Story. Für mich bisher das überbewertetste Spiel des Jahres.

Pentiment schneidet mit seinen 88% Metacritic ebenfalls sehr gut ab, und stammt aus einem kleinen Team von Obsidian, die allerdings auch größere Teams haben. Jedoch ist das mehr ein Textadventure, also Gameplaytechnisch noch hinter God of War. Ich mag Spiele durchaus wegen ihrer Story, aber wenn sie drum herum nicht viel mehr zu bieten haben, kann ich ebenso einen Film gucken. Daher können die für mich nie zu den wiklichen Toptiteln gehören.
Dir aber natürlich dennoch viel Spaß mit GoW!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus welchem Zitat in der Liste geht dies nicht hervor?...Bei allen anderen Studios schreibt GamePro klar, dass es sich um Support bzw mobile Studios handelt.


Brauchst dir doch nur ansehen was du zitiert hast.



> 2. Firesprite
> "Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"


Mag für das aktuelle Projekt so sein. Haben mit The Persistence auch schon was eigenes gemacht.








						Firesprite - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> 4. Haven Studios
> "noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."


Kein Wort von Support oder Mobil.



> 5. London Studio
> "... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"


Auch hier nichts von Support oder Mobile zu lesen.



> 6. Malaysia Studio
> "Bekannt für: -----"
> "Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
> Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter


Hier auch nicht.



> 7. Nixxes
> "Bekannt für PC-Ports"
> "Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"


Hier ebenfalls nicht. Jaja. Port.



> 8. Pixelopus
> "Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "


Und auch hier nichts von Support oder Mobil.
Haben bisher zwei Spiele gemacht. Eins für PS3, PS4 und Vita. Eins für PS4. Und arbeiten wohl an etwas für PS5.





						Pixelopus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Brauchst dir doch nur ansehen was du zitiert hast.
> 
> 
> Mag für das aktuelle Projekt so sein. Haben mit The Persistence auch schon was eigenes gemacht.
> ...



2. Firesprite
"Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"
Mag für das aktuelle Projekt so sein. Haben mit The Persistence auch schon was eigenes gemacht.

--> Lt Gamepro arbeiten sie mit Gurilla Games an Horizon Call of the Mountain. Das ist eine Support-Rolle.


Zitat
4. Haven Studios
"noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."
Kein Wort von Support oder Mobil.

--> Hatten wir doch bereits geklärt. Hier gilt das gleiche wie bei The Initiative. Beide Studios haben noch keinen Release und sind neu gegründet. Entweder beide raus oder beide rein in die Liste. Garfield wollte sie lieber drinnen sehen. Wie oft denn noch? 

Zitat
5. London Studio
"... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"
Auch hier nichts von Support oder Mobile zu lesen.

--> Sie haben eine Render-Technolgie für VR Spiele Entwickelt. Klingt GamePro zufolge stark nach einer supporter Rolle. Hier hat Garfield allerdings zwischenzeitlich eine andere und neuere Quelle nachgeliefert, die dem Studio tatsächlich ein eigenständiges GaaS Projekt zuschreibt

Zitat
6. Malaysia Studio
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter
Hier auch nicht.

--> Ja, was soll man dazu noch sagen. Also ich drück euch die Daumen, dass da großes bei rum kommt

Zitat
7. Nixxes
"Bekannt für PC-Ports"
"Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"
Hier ebenfalls nicht. Jaja. Port.

--> Genau Ports machen die. Also eine Supporter Rolle.

Zitat
8. Pixelopus
"Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "

--> Lt. Gamepro besteht das Studio aus 9 Studenten...

zumindetst die anderen 5 Studios hast du annerkannt als das was sie sind. Mobile & Support Studios

Sieh mal, ich kann ja verstehen, dass man eine Diskussion gerne auf biegen und brechen führen will. Aber schau dir mal an was die Basis für dieses Diskussion war. Da ging es darum, dass Sony vielleicht auf dem Papier ähnlich viele Studios hat wie Microsoft, aber im Gegensatz zu den Xbox Game Studios hier in vielen Fällen (genauer gesagt bei 11 Studios), es erhebliche Gründe gibt, diese Studios nicht mit gewöhnlichen Entwicklern auf eine Stufe zu stellen. Hier ist es eben schon so (also Lt GamePro), dass diese Studios häufig die Funktion haben, andere Studios zu supporten, an Ports zu basteln oder sich auf den Mobile Markt zu fokussieren. Reine VR Studios sind davon noch nichtmal eingeschlossen, aber auch die kommen ja im Grunde noch dazu.

Lt GamePro ist das nunmal so und da können wir uns im Kreis drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, aber es steht so eben da und jetzt mal unter uns zwei Pastorentöchtern: So wirklich viel kann man als erfahrener Gamer wohl tatsächlich nicht von diesen 11 Studios erwarten. Jedenfalls gibt es aktuell noch keinen einzigen wirklich ordentlichen Titel von einem dieser Studios. Aber kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt es aktuell noch keinen einzigen wirklich ordentlichen Titel von einem dieser Studios. Aber kann ja noch kommen.


Pixelopus haben mit Conrete Genie ein gutes Spiel veröffentlicht, Metascore 75
London Studios haben zuletzt mit Blood and Truth ein gutes VR Spiel veröffentlicht, Metascore 80


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Pixelopus haben mit Conrete Genie ein gutes Spiel veröffentlicht, Metascore 75
> London Studios haben zuletzt mit Blood and Truth ein gutes VR Spiel veröffentlicht, Metascore 80


Joa. Immerhin, immerhin.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Sieh mal, ich kann ja verstehen, dass man eine Diskussion gerne auf biegen und brechen führen will. Aber schau dir mal an was die Basis für dieses Diskussion war. Da ging es darum, dass Sony vielleicht auf dem Papier ähnlich viele Studios hat wie Microsoft, aber im Gegensatz zu den Xbox Game Studios hier in vielen Fällen (genauer gesagt bei 11 Studios), es erhebliche Gründe gibt, diese Studios nicht mit gewöhnlichen Entwicklern auf eine Stufe zu stellen. Hier ist es eben schon so (also Lt GamePro), dass diese Studios häufig die Funktion haben, andere Studios zu supporten, an Ports zu basteln oder sich auf den Mobile Markt zu fokussieren. Reine VR Studios sind davon noch nichtmal eingeschlossen, aber auch die kommen ja im Grunde noch dazu.
> 
> Lt GamePro ist das nunmal so und da können wir uns im Kreis drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, aber es steht so eben da und jetzt mal unter uns zwei Pastorentöchtern: So wirklich viel kann man als erfahrener Gamer wohl tatsächlich nicht von diesen 11 Studios erwarten. Jedenfalls gibt es aktuell noch keinen einzigen wirklich ordentlichen Titel von einem dieser Studios. Aber kann ja noch kommen.



Eure lächerlichen Fanboy Vergleiche gehen mir ehrlich gesagt am Arsch vobei. Macht das unter euch aus wenn ihr das nötig habt.
Ich betrachte Sony und MS einzeln für sich.

Aber wenn du dich schon ständig rühmst alles mit "Fakten" zu belegen dann halte dich doch auch dran und akzeptiere wenn dich jemand korrigiert. Hier hat man dir mehrfach aufzeigt dass du teilweise falsch liegst aber von dir kommt über mehrer Seiten nur "aber die Gamepro sagt...", "ich beziehe mich auf die Gamepro Quelle". Und dann noch mit Zitaten die deine Behauptungen nichtmal untermauern.

Was man von den einzelnen Studios erwarten kann ist reine Spekulation. Zumindest bei den oben genannten die eben auch eigenständig Spiele machen.
Ja, von den anderen Sony Studios erwarte ich auch nichts. Von denen hatte ich teilweise noch nie was gehört. 
Und auch ich sehe die beiden nicht mehr auf Augenhöhe. Dass MS davon zieht hatte ich hier in der Vergangenheit auch schon mehrfach gesagt. Umso kritischer muss man den A/B Deal aber auch sehen. mM


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Eure lächerlichen Fanboy Vergleiche gehen mir ehrlich gesagt am Arsch vobei. Macht das unter euch aus wenn ihr das nötig habt.
> Ich betrachte Sony und MS einzeln für sich.
> 
> Aber wenn du dich schon ständig rühmst alles mit "Fakten" zu belegen dann halte dich doch auch dran und akzeptiere wenn dich jemand korrigiert. Hier hat man dir mehrfach aufzeigt dass du teilweise falsch liegst aber von dir kommt über mehrer Seiten nur "aber die Gamepro sagt...", "ich beziehe mich auf die Gamepro Quelle". Und dann noch mit Zitaten die deine Behauptungen nichtmal untermauern.
> ...



Du hast doch jetzt nochmal damit angefangen und versucht neue Punkte rein zu bringen. Ich wollte dir lediglich zeigen, warum es schon durchaus so ist, wie ich gesagt habe, denn niemand lässt sich gerne als jemanden bezeichnen, der nicht die Wahrheit sagt - ich bin hier stehts bei dem geblieben, was in der Quelle (GamePro) steht. Darum ging es mir nur. Und wenn du den Chatverlauf aufmerksam liest, muss dir auch klar werden, warum jedes einzelne Studio seinen berechtigten Platz auf dieser Liste findet. Ich habe es dir auch nochmal dokumentiert.

Dein Satz:
"von den anderen Sony Studios erwarte ich auch nichts. Von denen hatte ich teilweise noch nie was gehört."

Trifft es zudem sehr gut. Ich habe teils auch noch nie was von diesen Studios gehört. Wenn man GamePro glauben schenkt, dann sind das eben auch keine "richtigen" Studios, also nicht das was man normalerweise darunter versteht. Ob es nun 11 oder 9 sind (ich denke 11 passt aus genannten Gründen)... so what... das ändert nichts an der Kernaussage: "Ein großer Teil der Studios bei Sony nimmt eine andere Rolle ein als das bei MS und anderen AAA Publishern der Fall ist". Das wird man wohl so akzeptieren müssen. Dies zu bestreiten wäre reines Fanboy blabla

"Und auch ich sehe die beiden nicht mehr auf Augenhöhe. Dass MS davon zieht hatte ich hier in der Vergangenheit auch schon mehrfach gesagt. Umso kritischer muss man den A/B Deal aber auch sehen."

Hier bist du realistisch. Auch ich sehe solche Übernahmen daher absolut kritisch, wie ich auch mehrfach betont habe. Im Fall von Activision Blizzard, habe ich jedoch Arguemente gebracht, warum ich den Deal trotzdem Wünsche. Als PC Gamer in erster Linie (ja, eine XSX habe ich auch) möchte ich Blizzard wieder in bester umgebung sehen, damit sie freier agieren können. Activision ist ein Störfaktor und setzt Blizzard unnötig unter Druck. Die wollen einfach melken. Deswegen wäre dieser Deal, der beste Weg Blizzard mit gewissheit von Activision zu lösen. Und wenn ich dann einen Phil Spencer über große IPs und Nachfolger von Reihen wie StarCraft oder WarCraft (Blizzard) oder Heretic, Hexen oder Soldier of Fortune (Bethesda & Activision) träumen höre, ja dann ist das Musik in meinen Ohren. Dann denke ich wirklich, dass dieser Deal das beste ist, was uns überhaupt passieren kann. 

Ob er es auch wahr macht muss sich dann natürlich erstmal zeigen. Aber er ist selber Gamer und mit den Spielen von Blizzard groß geworden und Fan davon. Das kaufe ich ihm ab und ist naheliegend. So jemand sollte sich für die Spiele die man liebt verantwortlich zeigen. Kein Bobby Kotick.


----------



## McTrevor (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann denke ich wirklich, dass dieser Deal das beste ist, was uns überhaupt passieren kann.


Noch vor Weltfrieden, Klimarettung und Ausrottung von Krankheit und Hunger.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Noch vor Weltfrieden, Klimarettung und Ausrottung von Krankheit und Hunger.


Etwas hochtrabend. Ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt so im Gamingbereich...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Chatverlauf aufmerksam liest, muss dir auch klar werden, warum jedes einzelne Studio seinen berechtigten Platz auf dieser Liste findet.


Ne, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Aber kannst du halt einfach nicht akzeptieren weil es nicht in deine Welt passt. Verstehe schon. Aber dann höre lieber auf immer mit Fakten zu prahlen wenn du die Fakten ignorierst. Machst dich nur noch lächerlicher.


FeralKid schrieb:


> "Ein großer Teil der Studios bei Sony nimmt eine andere Rolle ein als das bei MS und anderen AAA Publishern der Fall ist".


Ja, ist wohl so. Bestreite ich doch nicht. Ich habe dir nur gesagt dass das nicht auf alle Studios zutrifft denen du das unterstellst.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch ich sehe solche Übernahmen daher absolut kritisch, wie ich auch mehrfach betont habe


Jaja. Außer es ist MS. Bin gespannt was dir bei der nächsten Übernahme einfällt um sie irgendwie schönzureden.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ne, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Aber kannst du halt einfach nicht akzeptieren weil es nicht in deine Welt passt. Verstehe schon. Aber dann höre lieber auf immer mit Fakten zu prahlen wenn du die Fakten irgnorierst. Machst dich nur noch lächerlicher.
> 
> Ja, ist wohl so. Bestreite ich doch nicht. Ich habe dir nur gesagt dass das nicht auf alle Studios zutrifft denen du das unterstellst.
> 
> ...


Ne, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Aber kannst du halt einfach nicht akzeptieren weil es nicht in deine Welt passt.
Ich habe leidglich die GamePro zitiert. Deal with it.

Wenigstens stimmst du im KERN der Sache zu. Es ist mir letztlich total egal, ob wir uns auf die exakte Zahl der Studios die gemeint sind einigen können. Das müssen wir nicht. Ich sage es sind 11 Studios. Du vielleicht weniger oder mehr, letztlich wurscht. Aber hast den Punkt begriffen. Das ist doch schonmal gut. Um mehr gehts auch garnicht.

Und ob du mir glaubst dass ich grundsätzlich gegen diese Mega Merger bin (ja auch bei Microsoft) ist mir ebenso egal. Ich habe meine guten Gründe warum ich in diesem Fall dafür bin. Den kannst du mir glauben oder nicht. Das spielt keine Rolle für mich.


----------



## Old-Dirty (18. November 2022)

Da die Sache doch recht hitzig diskutiert wird, sollte vielleicht die PC Games Redaktion eine Umfrage für die Community erstellen, wie die zur Übernahme steht.

Am besten mit gut recherchierten Argumenten, die dafür und dagegen sprechen und dabei am besten mehrere Sichtweisen darstellen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich habe leidglich die GamePro zitiert. Deal with it.


Ja, hast du ja gefühlt tausend mal gesagt. Dass deine Gamepro Zitate deine Behauptungen teilweise nicht bestätigt haben und dir andere Quellen genannt wurden verdrängst du aber scheinbar immernoch.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

Och nö, warum sind wir jetzt schon wieder bei 11 Studios, dachte darüber wären wir mittlerweile hinaus. Deine 11 Studios wurde doch längst widerlegt. Trifft nur auf 5-6 zu die Mobile/Supporter Rollen einnehmen. Hab dir sogar Argumente und andere/bessere/aktuellere Quellen genannt. Nochmal kaue ich die ganze Geschichte nicht durch. Dafür ist mit meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja, hast du ja gefühlt tausend mal gesagt. Dass deine Gamepro Zitate deine Behauptungen teilweise nicht bestätigt haben und dir andere Quellen genannt wurden verdrängst du aber scheinbar immernoch.



Die GamePro Zitate untermauern meine Behauptungen nur.
Bsp: Wenn ein kleines Studio mit einem größeren Studio in kooperation einen VR Titel erstellt, dann ist das eine art supporter Rolle. Eigentlich total klar. Du erkennst das nicht als solche an? Dann bist du es wohl der dinge verdrängt. Ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen wird doch wohl möglich sein.

Ansonsten ist es aber auch so, dass die Gamepro eigentlich sehr klar, genau die Punkte bestätigt, von denen ich geschrieben habe. Ich meine es sind ZITATE, die ich da gepostet habe. Lass es uns daher nicht noch lächerlicher machen, als es eh schon ist.vKomm, is gut jetzt. 


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Och nö, warum sind wir jetzt schon wieder bei 11 Studios, dachte darüber wären wir mittlerweile hinaus. Deine 11 Studios wurde doch längst widerlegt. Trifft nur auf 5-6 zu die Mobile/Supporter Rollen einnehmen. Hab dir sogar Argumente und andere/bessere/aktuellere Quellen genannt. Nochmal kaue ich die ganze Geschichte nicht durch. Dafür ist mit meine Zeit zu schade.



Also für Dich auch gerne zum 10. Mal (und ja - ich weiß, dass du neben dieser Quelle mittlerweile weitere ausfindig machen konntest, die das ein oder andere Studio auschließen, aber auf deine "5 - 6  Studios" die es betrifft kommen wir damit im Leben nicht. 

1. Delight Works
"Nicht direkt ein Studio von PlayStation"
"....es könnte sein, dass sie Anime-Marken für Smartphones umsetzen werden"

2. Firesprite
"Bisher ist aber nur bekannt, dass sie mit Guerrilla Games zusammen an dem VR-Spiel Horizon Call of the Mountain arbeiten"

3. Forward Works
"Forward Works zählt zu den noch jungen und eher kleinen hauseigenen Studios, die sich rein auf den mobilen Markt fokussieren"

4. Haven Studios
"noch kein Spiel veröffentlicht - Das erste Spiel passt zu der Offensive von Sony, mehr Spiele mit einem Service-Ansatz zu entwickeln."

5. London Studio
"... liegt der Schwerpunkt heutzutage im Virtual Reality-Bereich, für den sie eigens eine Render-Technologie namens LSSDK entwickelt haben"

6. Malaysia Studio
"Bekannt für: -----"
"Aktuelles Projekt: tba"
Anmerkung: 55 Mitarbeiter

7. Nixxes
"Bekannt für PC-Ports"
"Als erstes Projekt bei Sony haben sie die PC-Ports der Spider-Man-Spiele von Insomniac Games übernommen"

8. Pixelopus
"Pixelopus zählt zu Sonys kleinsten Studios und bestand zu seiner Gründung im Jahr 2014 überwiegend aus Studenten, die zusammen mit erfahreneren Entwicklern ein Team aus neun Personen bildeten. "

9. San Mateo Studio
"Bekannt für: Co-Entwicklung"

10. Savage Game Studios
"Bekannt für: Noch kein Spiel veröffentlich; Aufgabe: Mobile Game Entwicklung"

11. Valkyrie Entertainment
"Bekannt für: Guns Up, Unterstützung bei Spielen wie God of War (201; Aktuelles Projekt: TBA"


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die GamePro Zitate untermauern meine Behauptungen nur.
> Bsp: Wenn ein kleines Studio mit einem größeren Studio in kooperation einen VR Titel erstellt, dann ist das eine art supporter Rolle. Eigentlich total klar. Du erkennst das nicht als solche an? Dann bist du es wohl der dinge verdrängt. Ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen wird doch wohl möglich sein.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es aber auch so, dass die Gamepro eigentlich sehr klar, genau die Punkte bestätigt, von denen ich geschrieben habe. Ich meine es sind ZITATE, die ich da gepostet habe. Lass es uns daher nicht noch lächerlicher machen, als es eh schon ist.vKomm, is gut jetzt.
> ...


Dann nimm wenigstens die Studios raus, bei denen wir das geklärt haben und bei denen nicht dran steht, dass es Supporter/Mobile Studios sind.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die GamePro Zitate untermauern meine Behauptungen nur.
> Bsp: Wenn ein kleines Studio mit einem größeren Studio in kooperation einen VR Titel erstellt, dann ist das eine art supporter Rolle.


Ich könnte mich jetzt wiederholen. Kannst aber auch einfach meinen entsprechenden Kommentar nochmal lesen.




__





						Microsofts Übernahme von Activision: War die EU nicht neutral?
					

Malaysia Studio sind ebenfalls kein Supporter oder Mobile Sutdio. Die arbeiten für PS5 an einem eigenen Spiel, bei dem es sich um die Rückkehr einer bekannten Playstation Marke handelt.  https://www.play3.de/2020/10/26/ps5-sony-malaysia-arbeitet-offenbar-am-comeback-einer-beliebten-marke/




					forum.pcgames.de
				



Zu dem Studio Firesprite sagte ich da bereits dass sie beim aktuellen Projekt (dieses Horizon VR Spiel) wohl eine Supportrolle haben aber dass sie auch schon selbst Spiele gemacht haben. Deine Behauptung war dass die Studios auf deiner Liste nur Support oder Mobilestudios sind. Was somit nunmal falsch ist. Da gibt es doch eigentlich nichts mehr dran zu rütteln.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es aber auch so, dass die Gamepro eigentlich sehr klar, genau die Punkte bestätigt, von denen ich geschrieben habe. Ich meine es sind ZITATE, die ich da gepostet habe.


Ja, Zitate die deine Behauptungen teilweise nicht belegen. Steht dir ja frei Zitate zu liefern die das tun wenn du den Gameproartikel so aufmerksam gelesen hast.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich jetzt wiederholen. Kannst aber auch einfach meinen entsprechenden Kommentar nochmal lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rüttel auch nicht daran, dass es andere Quellen gibt die anderes sagen. Aber bezogen auf die GamePro scheinen diese 11 Sony Studios "aus Gründen" doch irgendwie ziemlich irrelavant zu sein.

Bei dem ein oder anderen konnten wir zumindest ein paar eigene Projekte ausfindig machen. Doch letztlich bleibe ich zurecht dabei, das diese 11 oder von mir aus 9, aber (keinesfalls 5-6 , das ist einfach totaler quatsch...)  Studios das sind was sie sind. Man sollte da nicht zuviel von erwarten. In dieser Sache hast du auch längst zugestimmt, mein lieber. Da konntest du es.

Und das ist dann tatsächlich ein Unterschied zu den 25 Microsoft Game Studios (von denen 2 Publisher sind; und 1 ebenfalls noch ohen Release da steht, aber immerhin aus Personal mit AAA Erfahrung besteht und nicht wie teil bei Sony aus "9 Stundenten...). Darum gehts.

Alles andere was ihr dazu schreibt ist Tinneff, Kleinkram, schönrederei, Ablenkung oder wie immer man es auch nennen will. Halt genau das, was jeder Gesprächteilnehmer macht, der Argumentativ nichts entegegen zu setzen hat und daher ausweichend reagiert. Sorry, aber so ist es doch hier ganz eindeutig. Deswegen dauert die eigentlich längst geklärte Diskussion auch so endlos lange.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

MS hat auch Studios die keine AAA Spiele entwickeln, sondern nur AA. Ist laut dir dann auch nur Kleinkram


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Man sollte da nicht zuviel von erwarten. In dieser Sache hast du auch längst zugestimmt, mein lieber. Da konntest du es.


Ja habe ich. Und stimme da auch weiterhin zu. Aber um die (nach meiner Zählung 5 (6 wenn man Nixxes noch mitnehmen möchte)) Studios die laut deinen Gamepro Zitaten wirklich nur Support und Mobil übernehmen geht es doch nicht (mehr).

Und die anderen arbeiten entweder an ihren ersten Projekten (kann man also nicht viel sagen) oder haben bereits selbst Spiele gemacht. Darum geht es doch. Was du, ich oder irgendwer von diesen Studios erwartet steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ich erwarte von Sony allgemein nicht mehr viel. Ich erwarte aber auch von den meisten MS Studios nicht viel. Deswegen sage ich doch aber nicht dass diese Studios nicht zählen oder irrelevant sind.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

Sollten nicht auch Guerilla Games und Naughty Dog rausnehmen?
Die agieren ja ebenfalls als Support Studio


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Sollten nicht auch Guerilla Games und Naughty Dog rausnehmen?
> Die agieren ja ebenfalls als Support Studio


Santa Monica sind bei vielen Spielen auch Supporter.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> MS hat auch Studios die keine AAA Spiele entwickeln, sondern nur AA. Ist laut dir dann auch nur Kleinkram



Achso, du bist ganz neu in diesem Hobby, wie du dich äusserst.
Das war mir bisher so nicht bewusst. Sag das doch gleich.

Lass es mich einem Leien aber gerne erklären. Ein AA Studio entwickelt Spiele. Teils sogar sehr gute Spiele. Einige der erfolgreichsten Spiele der letzten Jahre wie Minecraft oder Pubg sind AA Titel.

Die Spielestudios bei sony von denen wir reden, entwickeln zum größten Teil keine eigenen Spiele oder haben vielleicht schon erste Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, oder fangen damit gerade erst an. Das sind aber keine AA Studios. Vielleicht nur "A", manche aber wohl nichtmal das (9 Studenten...).
Letztlich auch eine Frage des Budgets.

Ich denke das leuchtet auch einem newbie ein?! (vorsichtgig gefragt. )


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Santa Monica sind bei vielen Spielen auch Supporter.


Kindergarten. Man kann sich natürlich auch absichtlich anstellen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Einige der erfolgreichsten Spiele der letzten Jahre wie Minecraft oder Pubg sind AA Titel.


Minecraft kam Anfangs von nichtmal 10 Leuten. Ganz am Anfang glaube sogar nur von Notch selbst. Eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel dafür was auch von wenig Leuten entstehen kann.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Achso, du bist ganz neu in diesem Hobby, wie du dich äusserst.
> Das war mir bisher so nicht bewusst. Sag das doch gleich.


Nein, ich zocke seit 37 Jahren, ich nehme dich nur auf die Schippe, hab sogar extra ein Smiley benutzt  


FeralKid schrieb:


> Einige der erfolgreichsten Spiele der letzten Jahre wie Minecraft oder Pubg sind AA Titel.


Minecraft ist eher A als AA.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Die Spielestudios bei sony von denen wir reden, entwickeln zum größten Teil keine eigenen Spiele oder haben vielleicht schon erste Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, oder fangen damit gerade erst an. Das sind aber keine AA Studios. Vielleicht nur "A", manche aber wohl nichtmal das (9 Studenten...).
> Letztlich auch eine Frage des Budgets.


Conrete Genie von den ehemals 9 Studenten war ein AA Spiel. The Ascent von 15 Mitarbeitern ist ein AA Spiel. Hellblade von 20 Mitarbeitern ist ein AA Spiel. Das geht sehr wohl mit wenig Mitarbeitern. Die 9 ehemaligen Studenten bezogen sich außerdem auf die Gründung 2014. Inzwischen hat man weitere Mitarbeiter eingestellt und wird beim nächsten Spiel von Sonys Animationsstudio unterstützt. Dadurch arbeiten deutlich mehr als 9 Mitarbeiter daran.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Und stimme da auch weiterhin zu.



Verstanden. 
Das von den 11 Studios einige wenige bereits doch erste kleine Projekte umgesetzt haben, kam erst insbesondere durch später nachgereichte Quellen hinzu. GamePro lies das nicht wiklich durchblicken.

Aber es ändert auch nichts, dass wissen wir beide.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Nein, ich zocke seit 37 Jahren, ich nehme dich nur auf die Schippe, hab sogar extra ein Smiley benutzt
> 
> Minecraft ist eher A als AA.
> 
> Conrete Genie von den ehemals 9 Studenten war ein AA Spiel. The Ascent von 15 Mitarbeitern ist ein AA Spiel. Hellblade von 20 Mitarbeitern ist ein AA Spiel. Das geht sehr wohl mit wenig Mitarbeitern. Die 9 ehemaligen Studenten bezogen sich außerdem auf die Gründung 2014. Inzwischen hat man weitere Mitarbeiter eingestellt und wird beim nächsten Spiel von Sonys Animationsstudio unterstützt. Dadurch arbeiten deutlich mehr als 9 Mitarbeiter daran.



Ach, sogar extra ein Smiley benutzt... Ein richtiger Schelm, du kleiner Schlingel, du 

"Minecraft ist eher A als AA."
Bei Mojang arbeiten fast 1.000 Menschen. Demnach wäre es eher AAA, aber ich denke AA passt schon. Da ist jedenfalls ordentlich Geld reingeflossen in den letzten Jahren.

Bei diesen "no name" Studios von Sony würde sicher ich nicht von AA sprechen. auch Concrete Genie war doch sicher erst ein indie Game, oder? Und wenn Minecraft A sein soll, deiner Meinung nach, dann ist ein Spiel von 9 Studenten AA? 

Also in den 37 Jahren deiner Gamingzeit müsste dir da doch selbst irgendwas seltsam vorgekommen sein....


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ach, sogar extra ein Smiley benutzt... Ein richtiger Schelm, du kleiner Schlingel, du
> 
> "Minecraft ist eher A als AA."
> Bei Mojang arbeiten fast 1.000 Menschen. Demnach wäre es eher AAA, aber ich denke AA passt schon. Da ist jedenfalls ordentlich Geld reingeflossen in den letzten Jahren.
> ...


Du darfst nicht vom heutigen Mojang ausgehen sondern vom damaligen. Als Minceraft entwickelt wurde konnte man die Mitarbeiterzahl an 2 Händen abzählen. Die sind erst nach Minecraft und der Microsoft Übernahme stark gewachsen.

Concrete Genie war Sony Publisher. Spielzeit sagt null aus ob ein Spiel A, AA oder AAA ist. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen. 

Wir werden sehen was die No Name Sutdios als nächstes abliefern.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vom heutigen Mojang ausgehen sondern vom damaligen. Als Minceraft entwickelt wurde konnte man die Mitarbeiterzahl an 2 Händen abzählen. Die sind erst nach Minecraft und der Microsoft Übernahme stark gewachsen.
> 
> Concrete Genie war Sony Publisher. Spielzeit sagt null aus ob ein Spiel A, AA oder AAA ist. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.
> 
> Wir werden sehen was die No Name Sutdios als nächstes abliefern.



Wieso darf ich das bitte nicht? Etwa weil du es sagst? Du machst also die Regeln?
Das wäre mir aber neu.

Ich habe übrigens nirgends gesagt, dass die Spielzeit etwas über A, AA oder AAA aussagt. Das hast du wohl falsch verstanden.
Ob A, AA oder AAA ist auschließlich eine Frage des Produktionsbudgets.

Welches No name Studio als nächstes abliefert werde wir sehen, oder eben nicht.
Sei nur nicht zu enttäuscht. Gerade von PC Port, Mobile oder reinen Support Studios würde ich da nicht zuviel erwarten...  Von VR Studios oder solchen die gerade Erfahrungen mit ihrem ersten oder zweiten Projekt machen, darf man vielleicht vorsichtig optimistisch sein. Einer 6er im Lotto wie Minecraft ist natütürlich theoretisch irgendwie möglich. Die Embracer Group hatja auch gerade über 300 Titel für die nächsten Jahre angekündigt. Da schau dich mal um, das könnte genau dein Ding sein. Ist bestimmt jede Menge dabei was deine Ansprüche weit übertrifft.

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen. Hauptsache bei Sony werden überhaupt mal Spiele angekündigt...


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

Müssen wir nicht eig. Mojang aus der Liste nehmen? Die Spiele von denen sind doch ebenfalls Mobile-Games ?

Dann wäre ich noch dafür, dass wir alle Studios entfernen, die zuletzt Spiele mit ner Meta von unter 79% veröffentlicht haben. Von diesen Studios kann man nicht mehr viel erwarten.
Also wären ...

Rare
Undead Labs
Zenimax Online Studios
Tango Gameworks
Compulsion Games
...auch raus


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Müssen wir nicht eig. Mojang aus der Liste nehmen? Die Spiele von denen sind doch ebenfalls Mobile-Games ?
> 
> Dann wäre ich noch dafür, dass wir alle Studios entfernen, die zuletzt Spiele mit ner Meta von unter 79% veröffentlicht haben. Von diesen Studios kann man nicht mehr viel erwarten.
> Also wären ...
> ...



Alles (teils sehr) erfolgreiche Studios, die auch Spiele liefern, auch in jüngerer Vergangenheit mit großem Erfolg. Sea of Thieves von Rare bspw ist hinsichtlich der Spielerzahlen das erfolgreichste Exklusivspiel der letzten Konsolen-Gen.

Ich wüsste nicht was diese Studios bei "no name" Studios zu suchen haben, um die es hier geht, denn der Meta war dafür jetzt kein Grund. Aber auch Sony liefert Spiele unter 79% ab, in der Vergangenheit auch keine Seltenheit.

Doch wir können natürlich endlos kriterien festlegen um irgendwelche Dinge krampfhaft zu beweisen, wenn wir das wollen. Ich wüsste nur nicht was das bringen soll und was das damit zu tun hat, dass fast die Hälfte der Studios von Sony mehr oder weniger nichtssagend ist.


----------

